# Amoklauf in Norwegen: Mutmaßlicher Täter spielte angeblich Modern Warfare 2 und World of Warcraft



## FrankMoers (23. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Amoklauf in Norwegen: Mutmaßlicher Täter spielte angeblich Modern Warfare 2 und World of Warcraft* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Amoklauf in Norwegen: Mutmaßlicher Täter spielte angeblich Modern Warfare 2 und World of Warcraft


----------



## dengine (23. Juli 2011)

jeder spielt mw2 und WoW ist klar das die spiele wieder schuld sind xD


----------



## HerrKarl (23. Juli 2011)

Wettervorhersage: Shitstorm


----------



## X3niC (23. Juli 2011)

Hab die Facebookseite gesehen da war wirklich Facebook und WoW drauf. Aber es ist scheiß egal... achja danke @ HerrKarl you made my day!;D


----------



## Renox1 (23. Juli 2011)

Hahahahaha xD

Das hat ja noch gefehlt. Das wurde sicherlich von Politikern angeheuert um die beiden Spiele schlecht zu machen. 

Aber aufgepasst!: 

Battlefield hat er nicht gespielt. Dice arbeitet mit der CDU/CSU zusammen!!!


----------



## Arschbombe (23. Juli 2011)

ganz klar WoW  ich wusste es schon immer hrhr


----------



## BuffaloBilI (23. Juli 2011)

Ah ok...müssen jetzt zig millionen Menschen mit einer Überprüfung rechnen, weil sie sowas spielen?


----------



## Kushikuto (23. Juli 2011)

Was haben diese beiden Spiele mit so einer Tat zu tun? Nichts! Jeder Mensch hatt irgendwelche mmorpgs / shooter oder sonstwas auf seinem PC.. wahrscheinlich werden bald wieder einpaar Spiele nicht mehr verfügbar sein..


----------



## Renox1 (23. Juli 2011)

Zitat: "...der sich offenbar nach eigenen Angaben selbst als "nationalistisch und antimuslimisch" bezeichnet...". 
Warum sprengt er dann sein eigenes Land in die Luft, anstatt beispielsweise in die Türkei zu fliegen? 

Volltrottel !


----------



## oldsql-Triso (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn diese verstumpfte Diskussion anfängt, die auf unglaubwürdige Umfragen und mediengeile Psychoanalytiker beruht, dann spiel ich Solitär und geh Amok laufen.

Wer sowas macht, hat einfach ein Ding an der Schüssel. Der hätte auch Schach spielen können und wäre Amok gelaufen! Für sowas fällt mir eigentlich keine passende Bestrafung ein...


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Juli 2011)

ach warum regt ihr euch drüber auf, ist doch immer das gleiche wenn sowas passiert. mir ist das mittlerweile egal... konsequenzen hat es ja für uns letztendlich eh nicht. aber das wow leute zu sowas verleitet wa rmir ohnehin schon immer klar


----------



## Skorpio-AAO (23. Juli 2011)

Ich habs immer gewusst WoW is viel viel viel Schlimmer als Shooter, wieviel Millionen Mobs man so im Laufe des Spiel killt is ja einfach nur schlimm.

Aber jetzt ma ernsthaft war doch klar des die Medien sich sofort da drauf stürzen.


----------



## ceemao (23. Juli 2011)

grad hab ich auf ntv gehört ich zitiere " freunde sagten ihm eine vorliebe zum KILLERSPIEL world of warcraft nach" xD

warum wollen die sender und die politik die spiele immer so schlecht machen das versteh ich nicht, die suchen blos irgendwelche antworten aber bei sowas anzufangen is der falsche ansatz finde ich...
hammer... der hat stück seife daheim passt auf bei dem amokläufer davor wars auch so

was soll das... wer hat heutzutage nicht solche spiele auf dem pc mensch.. zum verrückt werden..

solche leute sind einfach nur krank das hat nichts mit killerspiele zu tun...


----------



## dengine (23. Juli 2011)

Renox1 schrieb:


> Zitat: "...der sich offenbar nach eigenen Angaben selbst als "nationalistisch und antimuslimisch" bezeichnet...".
> Warum sprengt er dann sein eigenes Land in die Luft, anstatt beispielsweise in die Türkei zu fliegen?
> 
> Volltrottel !


   warum soll der gleich in die türkei soll er dort menschen töten der soll kein land sprengen sonder sich selber


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Juli 2011)

Naja, aus Sicht des Amokläufers wird er für "Ordnung" im eigenen Land sorgen wollen, nicht woanders.
Nationalisten respektieren ja andere Völker - solange sie nicht in IHRER Heimat leben. 
Und da sich laut bisher unbestätigten Angaben viele linksextreme Jugendliche in diesem Camp befunden haben sollen (obwohl es von der eher gemäßigt linken Regierung veranstaltet wurde), war das Camp der in seinen Augen optimale Auftakt. 

Extremisten wird es leider immer geben - rechts wie links. Und solange es diese Lager gibt wird es auch Anschläge, Terror und Amokläufe geben. Beide Gruppierungen hassen sich auf den Tod und versuchen alles um den Gegner mundtot zu machen. (oder wie in diesem Fall nicht nur das)
Aufklärung hilft da aber nichts - beide Seiten sind stur und engstirnig und akzeptieren NUR Ihre eigene Meinung. Hab ich selbst schon oft genug bei versuchten Diskussionen mit Personen beider Lager gemerkt. 

*EDIT:*
Ich lese eben erst, dass der Typ gar kein Nazi war. Er hatte keine Kontakte zur rechtsextremen Szene. 
Tja, dann war er einfach nur geisteskrank ohne politische Hintermänner.



Renox1 schrieb:


> Zitat: "...der sich offenbar nach eigenen Angaben selbst als "nationalistisch und antimuslimisch" bezeichnet...".
> Warum sprengt er dann sein eigenes Land in die Luft, anstatt beispielsweise in die Türkei zu fliegen?
> 
> Volltrottel !


----------



## ceemao (23. Juli 2011)

ach noch was wär das ein moslem würde von einem terroranschlag die rede sein
aber nein es war ein christ deshalb ist es ein amoklauf...
ein türke bringt seine schwester um - ehrenmord
ein deutscher vater killt seine ganze familie familiendrama - WTF???


----------



## Col-Oliver (23. Juli 2011)

Ich wette, er hat auch mehrmals die Woche Brot gegessen, Brot sollte schnellstens verboten werden ...


----------



## Oximoron12345 (23. Juli 2011)

Wie viele Millionen Menschen weltweit spielen wohl diese Spiele? Allein WoW hat laut angaben von Blizz über 12 Millionen Aktive Accounts.....

Ich kann es nicht mehr hören "Er hat dies und jenes auf dem Rechner gehabt!"....


----------



## LostHero (23. Juli 2011)

hat aber ganz schön lange gedauert, bis den raketenwissenschaftlern die idee mit den killerspielen wieder eingefallen ist ....  wo is mein popkorn?


----------



## SupaGrowby (23. Juli 2011)

Vermutlich hat er sogar Luft geatmet. Verdammt. Wir sind alle potenzielle Amokläufer!


----------



## abe15 (23. Juli 2011)

Oh nein bitte nicht wieder diese Debatte... 
Finde das solche Newsüberschriften von der Pc Games nicht vertreten werden sollten - grade hieß es in den Pro7 News der Tätet habe wohl rechtsextreme Ansichten.


----------



## Buggy-der-Clown (23. Juli 2011)

Und da beginnt der Totentanz wieder. Bis irgenjemand gefunden ist auf dem man die Schuld abladen kann. Hauptsache es trifft einen selbst nicht. Das kotzt mich so an.


----------



## Maddi20 (23. Juli 2011)

ganz klar, der story mode war zu kurz !


----------



## greg84 (23. Juli 2011)

also auf den artikel von ntv würd ich schon mal gar nichts geben. wie schon erwähnt, ist überhaupt die bezeichnung von wow als killerspiel weit weg von jeder realität. hätte er sich als orc verkleidet und wär mit nem breitschwert losgezogen, mag man vielleicht einen zusammenhang herstellen. noch besser ein anderen reporter, der vom "Echtzeitstrategiespiel" gesprochen hat im zusammenhang mit wow. die leute haben einfach keine ahnung. ähnlich siehts bei politikern aus. erst mal gegen killerspiele schießen und auf die frage ob sie selbst mal diese spiele gespielt hätten um das einzuschätzen, kommt so gut wie immer ein "nein".

außerdem wurde nur sehr selektiv von der facebook-seite ausgewählt. als hobby hatte er z. b. "Jagd" angegeben, das wird aber nie explizit erwähnt, es wird nur gesagt man kann sehen welche hobbys er hat. genauso hat er classic gehört usw. in meinen augen ein recht normales profil. allerdings war es wohl wirklich nur angelegt für die presse, die seite existiert erst seit 17.7. und kontakte hat er z. b. keine.


----------



## DarkVoice1984 (23. Juli 2011)

ja und das waren doch bestimmt die großen vorbilder für ihn. man was ein schrott hier wieder offenbart wird.

ich hab Gear of War 2 und sogar das 50 Cent Spiel für die PS 3 gespielt und lauf nicht Amok.

Kindergarten hier.


----------



## Teroch (23. Juli 2011)

Ich nehme mal an das im ersten Satz "verheerend" und nicht "verehrend" gemeint ist.


----------



## baal-sebul (23. Juli 2011)

Jedwedes Spiel als Killerspiel zu bezeichnen ist fernab der Realität, genauso sind alle Jäger, Metzger, Soldaten und z.B. "Abtreibungsärzte" (potentielle) Mörder und jeder Pflichtverteidiger ein potentieller Schwerverbrecher, da er mutmaßliche Verbreecher versucht dabei zu unterstützen eben nicht im Gefängnis zu landen und so seiner gerechten Strafe zu entgehen...
Alles so ein Blödsinn jedesmal, "Oh Gott, er spielte WoW!"... "Oh Gott, ich selbst spielte STALKER, ich glaub ich muss sofort mal losziehen mit ner AK im Gepäck!"
Ein Verrückter läuft Amok (den Familien der Opfer mein Beileid) und alle Welt schreit nach mehr Kontrolle und weniger Freiheit aka Antiterrorgesetze...
Ich hab mit 10 heimlich indizierte Spiele gezockt und könnte nichtmal ne Katze ersäufen, wie passt das eigentlich zusammen?


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Juli 2011)

abe15 schrieb:


> grade hieß es in den Pro7 News der Tätet habe wohl rechtsextreme Ansichten.


 
Nein, das war nur der erste Aufschrei.
Mittlerweile ist klar, dass er keinerlei Kontakte zur rechtsextremen Szene hatte. Er war "christlich konservativ" und "islamfeindlich".
Einige haben daraus gleich wieder "Nazi" zusammengebastelt - klingt halt reisserischer. 

Eins war bzw. ist er aber auf jeden Fall: Geisteskrank.


----------



## Parady (23. Juli 2011)

84 Menschen???!!! Das ist ziemlich krass. Also ich habe ja davon gehört, dass viele übers Wasser zum Festland geflüchtet sind. Da frage ich mich, wieso es die 84 anderen nicht mehr geschafft haben? Dauerte es zu lange oder war es noch gefährlicher übers Wasser zu schwimmen? Die Einzelheiten werden ja sicherlich im Laufe des Tages veröffentlicht  werden. Jedenfalls soll der Amokläufer seine gerechte Strafe bekommen. Leider gibt es so eine nicht in dieser Welt..


----------



## GoodOldShepard (23. Juli 2011)

ich hoffe sie mit seinen ansichten einen triftigen grund gefunden, denn sonst wirds peinlich. ich freu mich aufs nächste frontal 21!
wenn man so eine tat begeht, muss etwas schon derbe kaputt im hirn sein, sodass videospiele das auch nicht forcieren.
sehr traurig  und mein beileid für die opfer!


----------



## Possum (23. Juli 2011)

@ parady

du weisst nicht wie viele insgesamt auf der insel waren.

er hat auf die leute im wasser geschossen

bevor es losging hat er sich als polizist ausgegeben, ICH NEHME AN, dass er die leute zu sich gerufen hat. (wenn jemand viele menschen töten will, sorgt er dafür, dass alle an einem fleck sind)


----------



## Skaty12 (23. Juli 2011)

Wie man direkt versucht, dass auf die so bösen Computerspiele zu schieben. Ist es nicht schlimm genug, dass sowas passiert? Muss man jetzt noch auf anderen Dingen rumhacken? Wenn es wirklich die Spiele wären, warum sind dann die 50 Millionen Menschen die das gleiche spielen nicht auch zum Amokläufer geworden? Sowas hat einen psychischen Grund.


----------



## Layron (23. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich, warum bringt Pcgames sowas? Das son kranker typ irgendwelche PC spiele gespielt hat? Er war auch jeden tag aufm klo, er hat auch brot gegessen oder wasser getrunken? nu heult die politik wieder dumm rum, von wegen pc spiele sind gefährlich bla bla. und die ganzen Portale haben nichts anderes zutun als das auch noch schön zu erwähnen? find ich nicht gut


----------



## Possum (23. Juli 2011)

@ layron

sollen wir die gesamte diskussion der politik und den medien überlassen? dann können wir uns gleich "kinderf*cker und mörder" t-shirts drucken lassen.


----------



## Fosgate28 (23. Juli 2011)

Mh erstaunlich !!! Da müssen wir in Zukunft ja auch aus Amerika mit mehr solchen Meldungen rechnen da dort ja das Gesetz durch ist das es keine Altersbeschränkung mehr für so genannte Gewaltspiele mehr gibt. Da dürfen also die 12 Jährigen auch blutige Games kaufen. Begründung des Entscheids ist das auch in Märchen und Geschichten Blut und Gewalt vor kommt.


----------



## rafaeolo (23. Juli 2011)

also erstmal glaube ich, dass das kein Amoklauf war, da beim Amoklauf es sich eigentlich um erweiterten Suizid handelt, wovon ich bei der Tat noch nichts gehört habe. Und ausserdem ist es doch sehr deutlich, dass es sich bei diesem Menschen nicht um ein labilen Teenager handelt, sondern um ein rational Planenden klatblütigen Mörder, und ob dieser WoW oder Teletubbies gespielt hat oder Pornos geschaut hat, wird wohl nichts mit seiner tat zu tun haben, sondern nur eine Facette der Persönlichkeit darstellen.


----------



## LikeMe (23. Juli 2011)

Jetzt werden die Terroranschläge von PC Games sogar schon *verehrt* !
... nein Spaß, bitte verbessern ! Oder legt euch einen Korrekturleser zu.


----------



## DeadBody666 (23. Juli 2011)

Da der gute Mann ja auch bei FB war, könnte es natürlich auch an FB gelegen haben!  Von diesen bösen, bösen Spielen mal ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Layron (23. Juli 2011)

Possum schrieb:


> @ layron
> 
> sollen wir die gesamte diskussion der politik und den medien überlassen? dann können wir uns gleich "kinderf*cker und mörder" t-shirts drucken lassen.


 
Das vllt nicht, aber die ganzen Portale sollten eher für die Computerspiele etc sein und wenn überhaupt gegen die Politik sturm laufen.  Aber warum ließt man jetzt denn überall nur noch, das insg. irgendwas mit 90+ leute gestorben sind, und direkt als nächster satz er hat computer spiele gespielt..


----------



## sickboxx (23. Juli 2011)

wow, falls es wahr sein sollte: Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2  + no russian + dt. Medien = Moral-Booooooooooom   ... und dann kommt unsere Kanzlerin ... und dann wird es richtig schmerzvoll!   Da müssen wir wohl bange abwarten.


----------



## Labino (23. Juli 2011)

War klar, dass die Medien und früher oder später die Politiker (CDU) mit dem Thema angeschissen kommen. Und oh welch' Wunder, dass der Mensch nebenbei im Schützenverein und beim Militär war, wird mal wieder vergessen.
Sorry, aber das stinkt mir allmählich!

lg


----------



## Zapman2010 (23. Juli 2011)

Täter hat sich vermutlich von Brot und anderen Lebensmitteln ernährt, unglaublich.


----------



## Bocky77 (23. Juli 2011)

Wer in dem Alter hat den nicht irgendein Spiel auf seinem Rechner?! Und die paar Menschen, die das betrifft haben bestimmt ne Spielkonsole. Genauso könnte man sagen: "Was?! Der Typ hat Schuhe angehabt. Verbietet das Herstellen von Schuhwerk!!"

Wenn das wieder bestätigt wird können wir uns wieder auf die leidige Debatte einstellen...


----------



## DeadBody666 (23. Juli 2011)

Mir fällt gerade auf das ich ja auch ein potenzieller Amokläufer bin!
1. höre  ich Blackmetal
2. Spiele ich Shooter
und
3. habe ich aus beruflichen Gründen eine Waffe zuhause liegen!
Oh Mann, ich bin seid ein paar Jahren überfällig!


----------



## Labino (23. Juli 2011)

Layron schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, warum bringt Pcgames sowas? Das son kranker typ irgendwelche PC spiele gespielt hat? Er war auch jeden tag aufm klo, er hat auch brot gegessen oder wasser getrunken? nu heult die politik wieder dumm rum, von wegen pc spiele sind gefährlich bla bla. und die ganzen Portale haben nichts anderes zutun als das auch noch schön zu erwähnen? find ich nicht gut



Weil es ein Thema ist, das uns Gamer auch angeht! Oder sollten wir lieber dasitzen und zuschauen, wie die Politiker ein Drama draus machen und letztendlich wegen Murks unser Hobby verbieten? Ne ne, da muss man zwischenschreiten!

PS: Natürlich ist das in Norwegen ein Drama, versteht mich nicht falsch, aber es hat ungefähr nichts mit den Computerspielen zutun!


----------



## greg84 (23. Juli 2011)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf das ich ja auch ein potenzieller Amokläufer bin!
> 1. höre  ich Blackmetal
> 2. Spiele ich Shooter
> und
> ...


 
nee nee, punkt 1 disqualifiziert dich schon. der täter in diesem fall hat trance und klassik gehört. bei mir sind allerdings fast alle punkte erfüllt, mir gefallen sogar auch 300 und dexter als beispiel. allerdings haperts dann spätestens bei der waffe sonst hätt ich wohl auch schon losziehen müssen.

wenn es nicht so tragisch wäre, müsste ich über das thema fast lachen.


----------



## DoodleDandy (23. Juli 2011)

1.) Natürlich ist das ein schwerer Schlag für Norwegen und die Opfer und Angehörigen haben mein volles Mitgefühl.
Als ich gestern schlafen gegangen bin war die Rede von nur 16-17 Opfern.  Als ich heute morgen erfahren habe, dass es dann 91 Tote gab, wurde mir  richtig schlecht. 

2.) Ich weiß garnicht, warum ihr hier so ein Fass aufmacht.
Bisher ist es nur eine Randnotiz gewesen, dass der Kerl Computerspiele zockt.

Es wird im allgemeinen davon gesprochen, dass er umbedingt "Schlagzeilen" machen wollte und sein psychotisch-perverses Weltbild darstellen wollte.
Deshalb konnte man ihn auch lebendig verhaften.

Die einzigen Medien, die das mit den Spielen so aufblasen sind die Schundblätter.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Juli 2011)

Und die Rechtsradikalen Parteien wie z.B. in Deutschland CSU,CDU,NPD,... usw. spielen gar keine Rolle oder was?
Die Games sind mal wieder schuld?, ist klar kommt doch mal mit was anderem ! 
Am besten sollte man über so etwas gar nicht erst Berichten dann finden sich auch keine Nachahmungstäter und "Ruhm" bekommen die dann auch keinen ab.


----------



## Sirius89 (23. Juli 2011)

VERRÜCKT!Er spielte MW2 und WoW genau so wie Millionen andere Spieler auch die nicht amoklaufen.

Aber es müssen ja die Spiele sein,eine andere Erklärung kann es ja gar nicht geben! -_-


----------



## Comandos (23. Juli 2011)

oh scheise er spielte spiele die millionen andere menschen auf der welt auch spielen ... ich wuste es diese bösen spiele 

edit: mist das war jemand 1min schneller mit der bemerkung der millionen spieler ;P


----------



## devflash (23. Juli 2011)

Labino schrieb:


> Weil es ein Thema ist, das uns Gamer auch angeht! Oder sollten wir lieber dasitzen und zuschauen, wie die Politiker ein Drama draus machen und letztendlich wegen Murks unser Hobby verbieten? Ne ne, da muss man zwischenschreiten!
> 
> PS: Natürlich ist das in Norwegen ein Drama, versteht mich nicht falsch, aber es hat ungefähr nichts mit den Computerspielen zutun!



Wie kannst du dir da so sicher sein, natürlich können die Spiele bei dem Täter irgendwas gefördert oder ausgelöst haben.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (23. Juli 2011)

Ach und welche Bücher hat er gelesen? Vielleicht noch Sachen von Stephen King? Nietzsche? Goethe? Shakespeare? Sollte man alles verbieten!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Juli 2011)

devflash schrieb:


> Wie kannst du dir da so sicher sein, natürlich können die Spiele bei dem Täter irgendwas gefördert oder ausgelöst haben.


 ist klar und wie kannst du dir da sicher sein...


----------



## SpieleKing (23. Juli 2011)

Oh man es geht wieder los! 
Das ist sowas von lächerlich, jeder zweite Spiel Computer oder Videospiele! Was wollen die machen wen er ein Mario oder Zelder Fan wäre, die Spiele verbieten ? =D
Oder wen er grade ne Cola getrunken hat, gleich Coca Cola verklagen ? =D
Das wir wieder in einer lächerlichen Schlamschlacht von Leuten werden, die keine Ahnung haben =D=D=D
OMG!!!


----------



## devflash (23. Juli 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> ist klar und wie kannst du dir da sicher sein...


 
Hab ich das irgendwo geschrieben?
Aber zu sagen die Games haben mit Sicherheit keinen Einfluß auf den Täter gehabt ist einfach nicht richtig, wer von euch kannte den Täter den?
Wer ist von euch im Bilde über seinen Psychischen Zustand?

Nur weil bei dir das Shooter spielen nicht den Drang nach Mord und Totschlag auslöst, muss das ja nicht zwangsläufig bei dem Täter auch so sein.
Und um solche Sachen zu verstehen, sollte man auch alles genauer unter die Lupe nehmen oder nicht?


----------



## Chriss8185 (23. Juli 2011)

hahahahaha lachhaft


----------



## Darknomis806 (23. Juli 2011)

fängt jetzt wieder dieser schwachsinn an?! -.-


----------



## ElPechos (23. Juli 2011)

Mein tiefes Mitgefühl mit den Opfern dieser so entsetzlichen Tat.

Ich finde es allerdings nicht gut das PC Games diesen Typen auch noch hier eine Bühne gibt. Lasst es stecken einige Leser scheine eh nicht reif zu sein um über derartiges zu sprechen. Die ganze Berichterstattung über irgendwelche ungeklärten Einzelheiten ist schon schlimm genug, erstmal Bedächtigkeit üben und sacken lassen und dann behutsam anpacken.

MfG Philipp


----------



## DerElfenritter (23. Juli 2011)

Darf ich jetzt damit rechnen das ich demnächst auch nen Amoklauf starte? Oder betrifft das nur Menschen die unabhängig davon was sie schauen und spielen arge Probleme mit ihren Leben haben und sich selbst bzw. Umfeld haben? 

Und ja Medien haben schon Einfluss auf diesen Menschen, allerdings muss man sich im klaren sein das generell schon etwas nicht stimmt.
Aber man kann nicht, so gewiße Politiker hier in Deutschland, pauschalisieren und sagen, jeder der Counter-Strike, MW oder WoW zockt wird ein potentieller Amokläufer.


----------



## demon-chan (23. Juli 2011)

"Amoklauf in Norwegen: Mutmaßlicher Täter spielte angeblich Modern Warfare 2 und World of Warcraft"

Populismus sollte PCGames nicht durch solche Meldungen fördern.

Wenn der festgenommene Typ der Täter ist, dann ist er laut Meldungen ein rassistischer christlich fundamentaler rechteer Massenmörder. Seine Hobbies oder Essgewohnheiten interessieren dabei nicht die Bohne.


----------



## cosmix (23. Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich hat er nicht nur am PC gezockt, sondern auch Kinofilme gesehen. Ich bin mir sicher, er hat auch hin und wieder Schokolade gegessen oder das eine oder andere Überaschungsei konsumiert. Ganz bestimmt aber hat er als Kind die Sesamstraße geguckt und mit Lego gespielt. Mit Leuten, die in dieses Raster fallen, sollte man kurzen Prozess machen. Und sch... auf die Menschenrechte!  Weg mit dem Pack!


----------



## RedDragon20 (23. Juli 2011)

Schrecklich sowas, aber dass dabei (wieder mal) Computerspiele ihre Erwähnung finden, nehme ich nun einfach mal mit einem Schulterzucken zur Kenntnis. Mehr kann man da wohl echt nicht mehr tun. Ich sag nur: Spiele haben einen gewissen Einfluss, sind aber mit Sicherheit nicht ausschlaggebend für eine solche Tat. Punkt. Aus. Ende.


----------



## Li2Po4 (23. Juli 2011)

Bei den beiden Spielen würde ich auch Amok laufen.
Jetzt mal im Ernst, der war interessiert an der Jagt und bezeichnet sich selbst antimuslimisch. Aber das Hauptmotiv werden in den Köpfen vieler die "Killerspiele" sein. Ich bin mal gespannt wie die Politik diesmal darauf reagiert und ob sie langsam mal was aus den Amokläufen der Vergangenheit gelernt hat.


----------



## z3ro22 (23. Juli 2011)

Die gewallt von computerspielen kann mit unter die hemmschwelle senken,deswegen sollte man an der wurzel anpacken was bei im seine krankhafte fantasie wohl war die durch ein spiel verstärkt werden kann.

cpu spiele(ego shooter) sind wie camps das kann keine abstreiten der bei der armee war.wenn bei einem das gehirn nicht richtig tickt oder das solziale umfeld ihn zu extrem fertig gemacht hat,ist die gewalt an andere der schnellste weg.wenn ich agressionen früher hatte haber ich mir ein ego shooter genommen oder ein strategie spiel und gespielt,das brachte das gewünschte ergebnis der ruhe wieder. stress wegen arbeit soziales umfeld stress in der schule schlechtes familien umfeld  all sowas kann zu solchen taten führen.das dass traurig ist kann ja keiner abstreiten.. das über 1mio menschen in afrika um ihr leben kämpfen darüber wird kaum berichtet.dort sterben täglich genau so viele und keinem interessiert es weil es keiner weiß,weil die medien darüber nicht berichten. die "91" leute sind ein 0,00001 % dessen was täglich passiert es ist nur so tragisch weil die medien darüber berichten,es heult keine hier rum das täglich 1000 menschen sterben wegen krieg gewallt vergewaltigungen etc...


----------



## Cinerir (23. Juli 2011)

Schrecklich, dass so etwas wieder passiert.
Aber es bringt mich immer wieder auf die Palme, dass es gleich wieder Übertitel gibt alá "Hat Shooter gespielt"...
Ich habe CoD gezockt. Ich habe Crysis gespielt. Ich habe Bulletstorm durch. Far Cry 2 hab letztendlich trotz langweiliger Missionen auch geschafft. 
.....Wo bleiben die Aufschreie? "Oh mein Gott, er hat Shooter gespielt, passt auf, er könnte gleich um sich schießen!".....
Es ist längst erwiesen, dass 'Killerspiele' bei geistig gefestigten Personen keinerlei Auswirkungen haben. Und wenn einer geistig schon labil ist, dann kann es auch schon reichen, dass ihm die Katze in den Garten kackt und er dreht durch....ich mache jede Wette, dass in den nächsten Tagen in der Zeitung wieder Berichte drin sind, wie gefährlich Computerspiele sind...bevor da einer wegen der Spiele durchdreht, wird er eher spielesüchtig und dann geht er eh nicht mehr ausm Haus, sondern bleibt drin und zockt.


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2011)

"Der mutmaßliche Täter soll angeblich World of Warcraft und Call of Duty:  Modern Warfare 2 auf der Festplatte seines Rechners installiert haben."

"Installiert haben" <> "gespielt haben"
Ich hab beispielsweise CS Source installiert - aber nur, weil irgendein Mod das benötigte. Gespielt habe ich das max 1 Stunde - vor ca. 6 Jahren.


----------



## Goldmann (23. Juli 2011)

Computerspiele sind allgemein nicht gut für die Menschen. Aber gerade diese Shooter und Suchtspiele wie World of Warcraft gehören verboten. Es ist an der Zeit das die Politik hier handelt und derlei schrecklichen dinge verbietet!!! Obliegt es doch ihnen die Gesellschaft zu schützen und deren Werte! Auch sollten PCgames sowie alle anderen Zeitschriften zur Verantwortung gezogen werden dafür das sie auch noch Beihilfe bei der Verbeitung und beschönigung dieser Leisten! World of Warcraft ist eines der Spiele welches ganz besonders schädlich ist!!! Haben sich doch schon viele gerade wegen diesem andere Menschen umgebracht. Mich wundert es nicht das der Amok Läufer in Norwegen eben gerade World of Warcraft gespielt hatte. Ich habe meinen Kindern so etwas nicht erlaubt und sie sind zu guten aufrichtigen Menschen herangewachsen.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (23. Juli 2011)

Er hat auch Brot gegessen, Zeitung gelesen, Hosen getragen und ist auf zwei Beinen gelaufen. Aber diese Beispiele als Gründe zu nehmen ist wohl viel zu abwägig.


----------



## Skaty12 (23. Juli 2011)

Goldmann schrieb:


> Computerspiele sind allgemein nicht gut für die Menschen. Aber gerade diese Shooter und Suchtspiele wie World of Warcraft gehören verboten. Es ist an der Zeit das die Politik hier handelt und derlei schrecklichen dinge verbietet!!! Obliegt es doch ihnen die Gesellschaft zu schützen und deren Werte! Auch sollten PCgames sowie alle anderen Zeitschriften zur Verantwortung gezogen werden dafür das sie auch noch Beihilfe bei der Verbeitung und beschönigung dieser Leisten! World of Warcraft ist eines der Spiele welches ganz besonders schädlich ist!!! Haben sich doch schon viele gerade wegen diesem andere Menschen umgebracht. Mich wundert es nicht das der Amok Läufer in Norwegen eben gerade World of Warcraft gespielt hatte. Ich habe meinen Kindern so etwas nicht erlaubt und sie sind zu guten aufrichtigen Menschen herangewachsen.


 Naja, dass es dich wundert, dass nicht jeder Amokläufer ist (spiele Shooter und habe WoW gespielt) liegt daran, dass das nicht der Grund ist! Genauso gut kann man sagen, dass der Täter Action Filme gesehen hat, aber die darf man natürlich weiter ansehen. Was ist denn an WoW schädlich? Habe es 2 Jahre gespielt und fühle mich nicht besonders gestört oder geschädigt (habe Freunde, mache Sport, kein Übergewicht, gute Leistungen in Schule etc.) Eventuell solltest du dich, bevor du so einen unsinnigen Beitrag schreibst einfach mal informieren.


----------



## Corsa500 (23. Juli 2011)

Skaty12 schrieb:


> Naja, dass es dich wundert, dass nicht jeder Amokläufer ist (spiele Shooter und habe WoW gespielt) liegt daran, dass das nicht der Grund ist! Genauso gut kann man sagen, dass der Täter Action Filme gesehen hat, aber die darf man natürlich weiter ansehen. Was ist denn an WoW schädlich? Habe es 2 Jahre gespielt und fühle mich nicht besonders gestört oder geschädigt (habe Freunde, mache Sport, kein Übergewicht, gute Leistungen in Schule etc.) Eventuell solltest du dich, bevor du so einen unsinnigen Beitrag schreibst einfach mal informieren.



 Ich vermute dass der Post auf den du dich beziehst in keinster Weise ernst gemeint war und eher auf übertrieben Art und Weise die Lächerlichkeit der Einstellung unserer Politik zu dem Thema ausdrücken sollte...


----------



## dengine (23. Juli 2011)

Man sollte sich darum kümmern wie es den leuten geht die ihre kinder , familienangehöige verloren haben und nicht was der typ gespielt hat


----------



## Worrel (23. Juli 2011)

Goldmann schrieb:


> Computerspiele sind allgemein nicht gut für die Menschen. Aber gerade diese Shooter und Suchtspiele wie World of Warcraft gehören verboten. Es ist an der Zeit das die Politik hier handelt und derlei schrecklichen dinge verbietet!!! Obliegt es doch ihnen die Gesellschaft zu schützen und deren Werte!


"Willkommen im Zirkus der Werte."  .


----------



## TripelM (23. Juli 2011)

OMG er hat WOW gespielt und dabei sehr wahrscheinlich tausende Murlocs auf dem gewissen. Mein Gott es ist schon sehr schwach die Sozialen probleme in unserer Gesellschaft durch einen Sündenbock namens Killerspiele zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## wind1945 (23. Juli 2011)

Na wenigstens stand da nicht Bad Company 2

Gruß


----------



## thlink (23. Juli 2011)

Darauf hab ich von Anfang an gewartet...


----------



## mich210485 (23. Juli 2011)

Auf NTV wurde dauernd vom "Killerspiel" World of Warcraft gesprochen


----------



## HackThor92 (23. Juli 2011)

Kla und wenn jemand i-wen mitn ziegelstein erschlägt ist wohl tetris dran schuld! >< 
Tja wenn der Typ WoW gezockt hat dann sind Millionen andere auch Amokläufer!!! *affig


----------



## corn123 (23. Juli 2011)

omg omg omg, schnell alle killerspiele verbieten, dann werden NIE mehr leute umgebracht!!!


----------



## Longinos (23. Juli 2011)

Hinter den Terroranschlägen in Norwegen steht offenbar ein Täter aus dem rechten Spektrum. Der festgenommene Verdächtige habe sich im Internet selbst als "Nationalist" und "Gegner einer multikulturellen Gesellschaft" bezeichnet, berichtete norwegische Polizei.


"Gegner einer multikulturellen Gesellschaft" 


Hat er Zwerg oder Gnom gespielt  so das ihm ein Taure ins Gehirn Geschissen hat und so nicht mehr von realität und Spiel unterscheiden konnte?


----------



## mich210485 (23. Juli 2011)

Aber ist schon traurig dass bei jedem Amoklauf oder Mord einer Person unter 40 die Spiele mitschuld haben. Demnach müsste mindestens jeder zweite weltweit in Sicherungsverwahrung.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Juli 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Und die Rechtsradikalen Parteien wie z.B. in Deutschland CSU,CDU,NPD,... usw. spielen gar keine Rolle oder was?



CDU/CSU rechtsradikal?  
Ja nee, is klar. 
Lass mich raten: Deiner Meinung nach müssten alle die halbwegs zur "Mitte" gehören wollen die Linke oder noch besser die MLPD wählen?! 
*grins*

Komm mal wieder runter. 
Was da in Norwegen passiert ist ist extrem bitter - aber nunmal die Tat eines Geisteskranken. 
Was für politische Vorlieben der Kerl hatte ist nach wie vor unklar da er angeblich damals Mitglied einer rechtsextremen Partei gewesen sein soll - gleichzeitig hat er aber bei den Befragungen und in Internetforen seine "Feinde" mit Hitler, der SS und neuzeitlichen rechtsradikalen Verbänden gleichgesetzt. 
Das zeigt nur eins: Der Kerl ist ein geistiges Wrack, dass selbst nicht weiss wo es steht. Morgen hätte er warscheinlich ne Moschee gesprengt oder eben alle Mitglieder seiner ehemaligen Partei abgeknallt. Der Typ ist einfach nur ein krankes Arschloch ohne feste Ideale.


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Juli 2011)

Da haben die Tastatur- und Schreibterroristen gleich mal wieder zugeschlagen.
Sie klagen andere an, wegen Intoleranz, Gewalt und Diskriminierung, diskriminieren aber dann auf der anderen Seite eine ganze Gemeinschaft, die der Computerspieler. Hauptsache man kann wieder die Sensationsgelüste wecken und der Unterschicht einen "Bösewicht" präsentieren, der dann wieder in Form eines Computerspieles auftritt. Gebotene Heuchelei überall.
Vor allem find ichs interessant, wenn sie dann von gesellschaftlichen Werten und Anstand/Moral reden..

Welche Werte denn bitteschön? Dass sich die Reichen die Taschen immer voller machen und die Armen ausbeuten? Dass sie auch über Recht und Unrecht bestimmen? Dass der Mensch nur noch einen Dreck wert ist und allein der Profit zählt?
Das sind ja tolle Werte, auf die man sich beziehen kann.
Und das gerade die, die oft Moral und Anstand gerne mal beseitige schaffen, sich dann darauf beziehen, ist ungefähr so, als würde ein Mörder sich über zu viel Gewalt in der Welt beklagen.

Und für mich war dieser Kerl in Oslo kein Terrorist, sondern einfach nur ein armseliger Irrer, der nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun hatte. Aber sowas schreibt man natürlich nicht, das wäre ja nicht sensationsgeil genug.


----------



## Wraith79 (23. Juli 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Da haben die Tastatur- und Schreibterroristen gleich mal wieder zugeschlagen.
> Sie klagen andere an, wegen Intoleranz, Gewalt und Diskriminierung, diskriminieren aber dann auf der anderen Seite eine ganze Gemeinschaft, die der Computerspieler. Hauptsache man kann wieder die Sensationsgelüste wecken und der Unterschicht einen "Bösewicht" präsentieren, der dann wieder in Form eines Computerspieles auftritt. Gebotene Heuchelei überall.
> Vor allem find ichs interessant, wenn sie dann von gesellschaftlichen Werten und Anstand/Moral reden..
> 
> ...


 
Genau das....AMEN !!!


----------



## Chyio (23. Juli 2011)

ich denke mal das der auch viele unseriöse serien mit potenzieler vieler agresiver werbung gesehen hat!!


----------



## leckmuschel (23. Juli 2011)

ohoh, ich rieche mal wieder die flughafenmission !
ein gefundendes fressen..


----------



## Maddi20 (23. Juli 2011)

für über 91 morde find ich 21 jahre ehrlichgesagt lächerlich. sojemand muss man doch für immer und ewig wegsperrn, ganz ehrlich. Was hat der noch in der gesellschaft verlorn ...


----------



## kamelle (23. Juli 2011)

NTV? Das ist wohl der selbe Sender, der heute Mittag im Fernsehen sagte:"Der Täter spielte Computerspiele, wie das Strategiespiel World of Warcraft oder Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2."
Wohl gemerkt - Strategiespiel...
Da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein. Schön, dass hier Nachrichten solch kompetenter Redaktionen zitiert werden.


----------



## RoteGarde (23. Juli 2011)

21 Jahre.... 

In den USA hätte er dafür ein paar Tausend Jahre bekommen.


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (23. Juli 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Hauptsache man kann wieder die Sensationsgelüste wecken und der Unterschicht einen "Bösewicht" präsentieren, der dann wieder in Form eines Computerspieles auftritt. Gebotene Heuchelei überall.
> Vor allem find ichs interessant, wenn sie dann von gesellschaftlichen Werten und Anstand/Moral reden..
> Welche Werte denn bitteschön? Dass sich die Reichen die Taschen immer voller machen und die Armen ausbeuten? Dass sie auch über Recht und Unrecht bestimmen? Dass der Mensch nur noch einen Dreck wert ist und allein der Profit zählt?



Da hast du leider Recht.
Von daher kann man seinen Hass auf das "politische System" schon verstehen... aber das rechtfertigt nicht die Mittel die er hierfür 
genutzt hat. 
Vor allem hat es mal wieder die falschen getroffen.


----------



## Sansana (23. Juli 2011)

Spielen ist für mich eine Entspannung. Die Gesellschaft bringt mich auf die Palme. Nur den Spielen habt ihr es zu verdanken das ich noch nicht ausgerastet bin 

Trotzdem traurig was dort passiert ist, aber überrascht bin ich nicht. So sind Menschen halt, war nicht das erste und nicht das letzte mal. Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen das man niemals dabei ist wenn es wieder so weit ist.


----------



## mp6363 (23. Juli 2011)

Warum dreht sich alles direkt nur um PC Spiele ?
Beispiel (ausgedacht) :
Ein Amokläufer hat Call of Duty und Grand Theft Auto gespielt . Da hat die Polizei ja direkt ein Motiv . Und die ganzen Zeitungen sagen , dass er nur wegen diese Spielen Leute getötet hat . Aber wer von euch hat diese Spiele noch nicht durchgespielt und sich Monate lang im Multiplayer aufgehalten . Wer von euch hat noch keine 1000 Menschen in Ego-Shootern getötet ?
Also echt ! Fast jeder dritte Mensch wäre dann ja ein Amokläufer , wenn Ego-Shooter zu  Amokläufen führen würden !


----------



## Skyler93 (23. Juli 2011)

Alles eingefädelt von den Illuminaten, manipuliert und gesteuert wird die ganze Welt.
Gewöhnt Euch dran


----------



## DarkProjekt4Ever (23. Juli 2011)

Man sagt sich, der Killer aß morgens Brot und trug sogar Socken. Also als Socken- und Brothersteller würde ich mir jetzt echt Gedanken machen. 

Schlimm ohne Ende, aber jetzt hier wieder eine Spielediskussion lostreten?! - Ein Witz.


----------



## schattenlord98 (23. Juli 2011)

Jetzt geht das schon wieder los. Jeder "normale" junge Mann spielt Zeit seines Lebens Computerspiele, darunter auch Shooter und MMORPGs. Es wird immer von der falschen Seite betrachtet. Nicht der Gamer ist Amok gelaufen, sondern der Amokläufer hat PC gespielt, wenn man das so sagen kann.
Man sollte vielleicht mal nachsehen, ob die Amkläufer einen Führerschein hatten. Dann würde es ja heißen: "Schon wieder ein PKW-Fahrer Amok gelaufen!!!"
So langsam ist das Thema doch ausgelutscht und nervt einfach nur noch... Das soll jetzt erstmal nichts gegen den PCG Artikel sein, nicht falsch verstehen!


----------



## Witchfinder (23. Juli 2011)

Wenn man böse ist könnte man auch sagen, dass es kein Wunder ist, dass er zum Amokläufer wurde, wenn er so qualitativ minderwertige Spiele wie MW2 und WoW gespielt hat...
Aber mal ernsthaft, wenn jetzt wieder so eine dämliche Killerspiel-Diskussion losgeht, dann Kack ich mir aus Protest mein Hemd voll! Das macht nämlich genauso viel Sinn.


----------



## Basshinzu (23. Juli 2011)

Witchfinder schrieb:


> Wenn man böse ist könnte man auch sagen, dass es kein Wunder ist, dass er zum Amokläufer wurde, wenn er so qualitativ minderwertige Spiele wie MW2 und WoW gespielt hat...
> Aber mal ernsthaft, wenn jetzt wieder so eine dämliche Killerspiel-Diskussion losgeht, dann Kack ich mir aus Protest mein Hemd voll! Das macht nämlich genauso viel Sinn.


 /sign bis auf das mit dem Hemdvollkacken.


----------



## The_Final (23. Juli 2011)

Sansana schrieb:


> Trotzdem traurig was dort passiert ist, aber überrascht bin ich nicht. So sind Menschen halt, war nicht das erste und nicht das letzte mal. Man kann eigentlich nur hoffen das man niemals dabei ist wenn es wieder so weit ist.


 Dem möchte ich widersprechen. Menschen sind an und für sich soziale und empathiefähige Wesen, es hat einen guten Grund, dass Personen, die Derartiges tun, als krank bezeichnet werden. Die meisten Menschen sind dazu fähig, im Bedarfsfall zu töten, aber nur die wenigsten wären zu einer derart kaltblütigen Menschenjagd fähig.


----------



## Joerg2 (23. Juli 2011)

Hoffentlich gräbt die Presse jetzt nicht diese bescheuerte Flughafen-Mission aus....


----------



## HMCpretender (23. Juli 2011)

Noch haben die Massenmedien (zum Glück) nicht auf diese Computerspielgeschichte angeschlagen, also würde ich die Sache auch nicht künstlich befeuern. Außerdem dürfte doch klar sein, dass der Facebook-Acccount hier der Auslöser war


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Juli 2011)

ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das der je wieder auf freien fuß kommt. wenn er 21 jahre abgebüßt hat kommt er wahrscheinlich in sicherheitsverwahrung. einen solchen menschen kann man meiner meinung nach nie wieder frei lassen.


----------



## JillValentine21 (23. Juli 2011)

The_Final schrieb:


> Dem möchte ich widersprechen. Menschen sind an und für sich soziale und empathiefähige Wesen, es hat einen guten Grund, dass Personen, die Derartiges tun, als krank bezeichnet werden. Die meisten Menschen sind dazu fähig, im Bedarfsfall zu töten, aber nur die wenigsten wären zu einer derart kaltblütigen Menschenjagd fähig.


 
Hmm mag alles sein aber viele vergessen einfach das der Mensch trotz kultur,sozialität, und zivilisotion ein Wildes Tier ist und das wird auch immer so bleiben ... alle denken immer ach ein mensch ist ja kultiviert der Mensch kann sowas nicht.. das ist völlig falsch Urinstinkte lassen sich unterdrücken aber sind immer teil von jedem Menschen bei dem einem stärker bei dem anderen schwächer.. und bei Menschen die sadistisch veranlagt sind oder gewalttätig sind die instinkte eben stärker oder werden verstärkt durch äußere einflüsse wie zb Drogen oder Alkohol...

Sieht man doch auch immer wieder bei Hunden ein Rotweiler zb der jahrelang bestes Verhalten gezeigt hat kann in der nächsten Sekunde ein Kind tot beißen ..

Aber trotzdem finde ich es schrecklich wenn sowas passiert man sollte nur nicht immer alles auf Gewaltspiele schieben sondern auch mal auf das Umfeld achten auch wenn es nach außen hin "sauber" erscheint muss das nichts heißen


----------



## Mantelhuhn (23. Juli 2011)

hoffentlich schieben die das auf facebook...


----------



## chbdiablo (23. Juli 2011)

Wie man sich da nur aufregen kann, die Spiele seien nicht schuld.... 

Diese Tat ist nicht nur unglaublich kaltblütig und grausam, sondern kann durch gar nichts gerechtfertigt werden. Durch nichts, ganz egal was dem widerfahren ist oder was in seinem Hirn falschläuft, aber für sowas gibt es einfach keine Rechtfertigung. Deshalb ist mir persönlich auch ganz egal, was berichtet wird, ob er vielleicht sogar ein Spiel gespielt hat.
Da jetzt scheinheilig nach irgenwelchen Gründen zu suchen ist doch sinnlos, wie soll man je wirklich herausfinden was denjenigen da geritten hat?

Einige Beiträge hier find ich zu dem Thema auch nicht unbedingt passend, aber das ist meine Meinung.

Den Täter für 20+ Jahre oder für immer wegzusperren und durchzufüttern, finde ich übrigens deutlich zu milde. (Und kommt keiner mit "aber vielleicht hatte er psychische Probleme und ist gar nicht schuldfähig" oder sowas in der Art )


----------



## IlllIIlllI (23. Juli 2011)

wie sich pcgames wieder zerreisst und wüste vermutungen aufstellt was der täter auf dem rechner haben könnte .. tz tz tz  
aber immerhin keine GTA 4 news mehr


----------



## ChaozProphet (24. Juli 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich? Sorry PCG, aber sowas ist echt peinlich. Wollt Ihr jetzt Bild.de Konkurrenz machen? Oder ist der Chefredakteur früher mal Praktikant beim Axel Springer Verlaug gewesen? Ich mein das liest sich genauso stumpf wie ein typischer Bild.de Artikel.

Vorhin im Radio gehört das ein Falschfahrer auf der A40 in Essen fast 'nen Unfall gebaut hat, der hat auf jeden Fall zu viel Need for Speed und GTA 4 gezockt.

Bei ~ 10 Millionen Abonnenten hat Blizzard echt einen Haufen Amokläufer gezüchtet. Aber Leute ich war echt enttäuscht als ich MW 2 gelsen habe und nicht Counterstrike.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Juli 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Den Täter für 20+ Jahre oder für immer wegzusperren und durchzufüttern, finde ich übrigens deutlich zu milde. (Und kommt keiner mit "aber vielleicht hatte er psychische Probleme und ist gar nicht schuldfähig" oder sowas in der Art )


 
seh ich auch so, aber todesstrafe gibt es eben in europa nicht mehr (nur in weißrussland noch). in diesem fall wäre die meiner meinung nach angebracht...


----------



## ZloUmOE (24. Juli 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> wie sich pcgames wieder zerreisst und wüste vermutungen aufstellt was der täter auf dem rechner haben könnte .. tz tz tz
> aber immerhin keine GTA 4 news mehr


 
Die Vermutungen stammen nich von PCG, sondern die Berichte von NTV... 

Aber wenn die Medien/Politiker nix aus den letzten Amokläufen gelernt haben, dann werden sie es natürlich wieder darauf schieben 

Mal ganz abgesehen davon: Das ist einfach nur grausam und schrecklich! Niemand sollte so eine Tragödie erleben müssen!
Ich bemitleide die Angehörigen!


----------



## K-on-road (24. Juli 2011)

So sehr mich diese Nachricht schockt, aber ich muss eines mal wieder unbedingt ansprechen.
"Verbindungen zum blutigen Amoklauf und den beiden genannten Spielen (COD 6, WOW), die unterschiedlich nicht sein könnten, werden sicherlich in naher Zukunft unter anderem von diversen Politikern heraufbeschworen." <-- BITTE NICHT - DENN genau diese beiden Spiele gehören in den Mainstream. Die Politiker werden sich wieder dumm und dämlich streiten, wobei bei einige gar nicht mehr im Niveau sinken können. Solche Debatten werden wie eh und je keine Veränderungen hervorbringen, da eben der Mainstream sich dagegen zu Wehr setzten würde etc. Also liebe Politiker: "Nicht gleich losrotzen, denn genau diese Spiele sind im Mainstream verankert und es werden jetzt keine Massenmaskaer stattfinden, denn es sind und bleiben einzelne (solang sich keine Gruppen aus den psychisch verhinderten Personen bilden).

Frei Meinung FTW


----------



## The_Final (24. Juli 2011)

JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Hmm mag alles sein aber viele vergessen einfach das der Mensch trotz kultur,sozialität, und zivilisotion ein Wildes Tier ist und das wird auch immer so bleiben ... alle denken immer ach ein mensch ist ja kultiviert der Mensch kann sowas nicht.. das ist völlig falsch Urinstinkte lassen sich unterdrücken (...)


 Die Primatenspezies Homo Sapiens konnte sich nur deswegen gegen körperlich weit überlegene Konkurrenten/Fressfeinde behaupten, weil wir uns in Gruppen organisiert und kooperiert haben. Das funktioniert nur, wenn einzelne Mitglieder der Gruppe sich darauf verlassen können, nicht von den anderen hinterrücks ermordet zu werden. Allgemein wirst du bei sozial lebenden Spezies feststellen, dass Morde innerhalb der Gruppe eher selten vorkommen. Das hat rein gar nichts mit Kultur oder Zivilisation zu tun und ich räume dem Menschen hier mit Sicherheit keine Sonderstellung ein. Unsere Kultur hat uns eher mehr Möglichkeiten gegeben, künstlich Gruppen zu schaffen (sozialer Status, Bildungsniveau, politische Ausrichtung, Religion, ...) und darüber Feindbilder zu definieren. Dein Beispiel mit dem Hund war eher unpassend, Menschen und Hunde sind nicht Mitglied derselben Spezies.


----------



## thlink (24. Juli 2011)

thlink schrieb:


> Darauf hab ich von Anfang an gewartet...


 Hoffentlich hat er nicht auch Moorhuhn gespielt..


----------



## Rattenbart (24. Juli 2011)

"Norwegen hat verehrende Terroranschläge" - dann ists ja kein Wunder...
Selbsterfüllende Prophezeiung nennt man das...


----------



## Crizpy (24. Juli 2011)

JA JA schei* politiker immer den spielen die schuld geben....keine hobbys.....
das ist doch keine realität das spiel stellt einfach etwas virtuelles was nich wahr ist in lauter kleinen pixeln vor.....aber wenns idioten gibt die SPIEL von REALITÄT nicht unterscheiden können...dann ab in die klappsmühle!


----------



## Crizpy (24. Juli 2011)

oder er hat die flughafen mission in mw2 zu oft gespielt xDD


----------



## schattenlord98 (24. Juli 2011)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Den Täter für 20+ Jahre oder für immer wegzusperren und durchzufüttern, finde ich übrigens deutlich zu milde. (Und kommt keiner mit "aber vielleicht hatte er psychische Probleme und ist gar nicht schuldfähig" oder sowas in der Art )


 
Naja, es gibt eben leider solche Leute, die nen Schaden im Hirn haben, dass sie z.B. beim Töten eines Menschen genau das gleiche empfinden, wie beim Kochen eines Kaffees... Die Leute können nix dafür, dass soll grausame Morde natürlich nicht rechtfertigen. In solch ein "Muster" passt der Täter hier sicherlich nicht, da die Tat wohl politisch Gründe hatte. Abgesehen davon denke ich, dass von durchfüttern wohl nicht die Rede sein kann. Die Strafe ist der Freiheitsentzug, und ich glaube nicht, dass du gerne in einer 5m² Zelle auch nur wenige Monate verbringen möchtest. Manche müssen darin ihr ganzes Leben verbringen. Ich finde, das ist schon eine angemessene Strafe. Wer die Todesstrafe vordert hat meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Da gehts dann nur noch um Rache und Vergeltung. Und sowas macht uns dann auch zu Mördern, und glauben dann, wir wären was besseres. Keiner hat das Recht, über Leben und Tod von anderen Menschen zu bestimmen.


----------



## Elusian (24. Juli 2011)

Es wird auch vermutet, dass er sein Profil und die Nachrichten bewusst inszeniert hat. Wer glaubt, dass jemand der 4 Tage zuvor ein Facebook-Konto eröffnet und dann so tut als würde er sein wahres Ich angeben, der ist ziemlich schief gewickelt. Der Mann vergessen sich auf Google Plus zu inszenieren, wahrscheinlich kein Invite bekommen. Such a Shame. Genauso wie die Frage warum nur wenige kleinere Medien diesen Punkt über spezialisierte Psychologen hinterfragt haben.

Viel spannender ist aber, wie man wieder in der Regenbogen-Presse zu Teilen den Bogen in Richtung islamistischen Terror gelenkt bekommen hat (und wie die Alternativen daraus eine pauschale Meinung generieren). Chefredakteure müssen die Tage, hinter verschlossenen Türen versteht sich, Jubelarien von sich geben, endlich ein Thema zur Bekämpfung des Sommerlochs.

Zurück zum ersten Absatz, dieser sollte dazu dienen, mal zu hinterfragen ob er wirklich die benannten Spiele gespielt hat oder dahinter eine Botschaft steckte. Das gesamte Profil (ich habe das noch vor Sperrung sehen können) war einfach viel zu künstlich aufgebauscht, als das es die realen Interessen der Personen vertreten würde.

Meine Spekulation (weil derzeit jeder mal darf): Ein fundamental-radikaler Katholik der mit seinen Profil bewusst die genannten Punkte ("Killerspiele", elektronische Musik, diverse Filme und Serien) in eine negative Diskussion einbringen wollte und dem der allgemeine Weg zu langwierig und unbefriedigend war.


----------



## weisauchnicht (24. Juli 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> JA JA schei* politiker immer den spielen die schuld geben....keine hobbys.....
> das ist doch keine realität das spiel stellt einfach etwas virtuelles was nich wahr ist in lauter kleinen pixeln vor.....aber wenns idioten gibt die SPIEL von REALITÄT nicht unterscheiden können...dann ab in die klappsmühle!


 Das passt doch alles zusammen,Spiele haben nichts mit der Realität zu tun und Politiker kennen die Realtät nicht.
Da gibt's bestimmt auch paralelen.


----------



## danielario (24. Juli 2011)

Nein das stimmt er hat keine killer  gespielt !! das habe die auf n.tv gesagt!!

die leute sind krank die sie so was machen und das machen nicht die spiele ok!!!


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. Juli 2011)

Je mehr ich über den Kerl erfahre, desto merkwürdiger kommt mir die Ganze Geschichte vor. 
Er hat sich so viel Mühe gegeben sich öffentlich (im Internet) als "Nationalist" und "Bewahrer der Werte Norwegens" darzustellen
(wohlgemerkt erst seit ca. 5 Wochen!), dass man fast denken könnte das Ganze ist eine abartige Inszenierung der "Anti-Nationalisten" Norwegens um die "Feindszene" mit einem Schlag ins (negative) Rampenlicht zu rücken. 
Wie man hört werden in Skandinavien rechtsextreme Parteien immer populärer und es gab bereits mehrere inszenierte Verbrechen von Linksextremen, die es wie ein Verbrechen der Rechten aussehen lassen wollten um den "Rechtsruck" aufzuhalten. Aber natürlich nie in einem solchen Rahmen. 
Na ich hoffe mein Bauchgefühl täuscht mich, denn das wäre dann der absolute Super-Gau. 
Komisch ist es aber allemal, da es so "fein säuberlich" inszeniert wirkt und er ja aus der rechten Partei ausgestiegen ist damals (laut den befragten Parteimitgliedern ist er Hals über Kopf ausgetreten) - von sich aus wohlgemerkt. Verdammt merkwürdige Geschichte... aber eins bleibts: Tragisch für alle Angehörigen der Opfer.


----------



## danielario (24. Juli 2011)

weisauchnicht schrieb:


> Das passt doch alles zusammen,Spiele haben nichts mit der Realität zu tun und Politiker kennen die Realtät nicht.
> Da gibt's bestimmt auch paralelen.


 
das stimmt!!!


----------



## excitusz (24. Juli 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Je mehr ich über den Kerl erfahre, desto merkwürdiger kommt mir die Ganze Geschichte vor.
> Er hat sich so viel Mühe gegeben sich öffentlich (im Internet) als "Nationalist" und "Bewahrer der Werte Norwegens" darzustellen
> (wohlgemerkt erst seit ca. 5 Wochen!), dass man fast denken könnte das Ganze ist eine abartige Inszenierung der "Anti-Nationalisten" Norwegens um die "Feindszene" mit einem Schlag ins (negative) Rampenlicht zu rücken.
> Wie man hört werden in Skandinavien rechtsextreme Parteien immer populärer und es gab bereits mehrere inszenierte Verbrechen von Linksextremen, die es wie ein Verbrechen der Rechten aussehen lassen wollten um den "Rechtsruck" aufzuhalten. Aber natürlich nie in einem solchen Rahmen.
> ...


hmm ja wenn ich darüber nachdenke, auch seinzitat was er veröffentlichtbhatte von jemand anderen ,Ein Einziger mit seinem Glauben wiegt 100.000 Andere auf, die nur Interessen haben

´wer weis , als ich gelesen habe wie populär die nationalisten dort sind wunder ich mich ,den kein nazi würde diese tat tun ,den dies würde sich negativ auf diese gruppe dort auswirken, ausser der hier war psychisch nicht ganz bei sich oder einer von der linken szene und sein rachefeldzug gegen die nazis mit 100 opfer als kolaterall schaden ,alles ganz komisch


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Juli 2011)

schattenlord98 schrieb:


> Wer die Todesstrafe vordert hat meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank. Da gehts dann nur noch um Rache und Vergeltung. Und sowas macht uns dann auch zu Mördern, und glauben dann, wir wären was besseres. Keiner hat das Recht, über Leben und Tod von anderen Menschen zu bestimmen.



naja jetzt mal nicht gleich beleidigend werden hier 
todesstrafe ist ne schwierige sache und ich bin da auch eher contra. aber in so extremen fällen wie diesem hier, muss ich gestehen das ich dem kerl nichts anderes wünsche, weil er nichts besseres verdient hat. meine meinung.


----------



## Sansana (24. Juli 2011)

The_Final schrieb:


> Dem möchte ich widersprechen. Menschen sind an und für sich soziale und empathiefähige Wesen, es hat einen guten Grund, dass Personen, die Derartiges tun, als krank bezeichnet werden. Die meisten Menschen sind dazu fähig, im Bedarfsfall zu töten, aber nur die wenigsten wären zu einer derart kaltblütigen Menschenjagd fähig.


 

Ja das sind nur sehr wenige aber trotzdem gab es in jeder Zeitepoche leute die austicken. Auch die Höhlenmenschen die in sozialen Gruppen zusammen lebten haben sich schon totgeschlagen mit der Keule. Ok, das waren damals natürlich andere Gründe aber erzähl den toten warum er tot ist, glaube kaum das ihn das interessiert, fakt ist er ist tot. Und das wird sich auch nicht ändern solange es Menschen gibt. In jeden steckt ein Tier


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juli 2011)

+++NEWS-Ticker+++++

NTV ist heute einer sensationellen Spur auf die Schliche gekommen. Es wurde eine gefährliche terroristische Computerspielvereinigung gefunden, die mit dem mutmaßlichen Täter in Verbindung stehen soll. Ihr Name: *Ring of Death.*
Diese brutale Vereinigung schreckt vor nichts zurück, hat schon viele terroristische Anschläge verübt und für Millionen kaputter Konsolen in deutschen Haushalten gesorgt.
Wer kann diese Organisation stoppen?
Wir haben Zeugen befragt:

NTV: Was sagen Sie zu dieser Organisation?
Hans-Dietrich: Habede?
NTV: Na wurde ihre Konsole vom Ring of Death zerstört?
Hans-Dietrich: Ey, Jo!
NTV: Was haben Sie dagegen getan?
Hans-Dietrich: Ey, eingepackt und verschickt.
NTV: Wie? Wen?
Hans-Dietrich: Ey, zu dene Microsoft.
NTV: Und was sollte man gegen die böswilligen Terroristen tun?
Hans-Dietrich: Gegen Microsoft?
NTV: Nein, gegen die böswillige Organisation Ring of Death.
Hans-Dietrich: Was für eine Organisation?

Wie Sie sehen liebe Leute, wurde diese Organisation identifiziert und von den Leuten gefordert, mit aller Härte gegen Computerspieler und deren Banden vorzugehen.
Wir bleiben weiter am Ball und melden uns, sobald es Neues gibt.

Ihr NTV-Team

+++++++++++News-Ticker+++++++++++++++++


----------



## Tut_Ench (24. Juli 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> naja jetzt mal nicht gleich beleidigend werden hier
> todesstrafe ist ne schwierige sache und ich bin da auch eher contra. aber in so extremen fällen wie diesem hier, muss ich gestehen das ich dem kerl nichts anderes wünsche, weil er nichts besseres verdient hat. meine meinung.


 
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass man mit so einem sowieso nichtsmehr anfangen kann, der wird den Rest seines Lebens im Knast verbringen und im schlimmsten Fall irgendwann wieder rauskommen/ausbrechen und wieder Leute töten. 

Aber ich vertrete da sowieso die harte Einstellung, dass jemand, der vorsetzlich das Leben eines Anderen auslöscht jegliche Daseinberechtigung verloren hat. So jemanden kann man nicht resozialisieren oder sonstwie wieder zu einem Teil der Gesellschaft machen und das sollte man auch nicht.


----------



## Maniac75 (24. Juli 2011)

Das was in Norwegen passiert ist ist echt krass und super schlimm. War jedoch klar, dass zuerst einmal geforscht wird ob der Täter Killerspiele zockt. Und die Schlagzeile auf Bild.de war sowas von Peinlich. Da stand ja auf der Titelseite dass der Idiot WoW gezockt hat. Also bitte, das ist ja mal das harmloseste Game überhaupt. Hat er die Ferieninsel in Wahn geraided oder wie soll man das verstehen?!?!? Ich finde es echt nervig, dass immer wenn ein armes Licht durchdreht, sofort geschaut wird "das war bestimmt ein Killerspiel zocker". Ich bin zwar kein Psychologe aber was haben Psychopaten mit Videospielen zu tun? Womöglich steht demnächst in der Bild "Killer hat PacMan gespielt und vor seinem Amoklauf die Kantine leergefuttert...."... Ich möchte diese schreckliche und unsinnige Tat mit sicherheit nicht in lächerliche ziehen oder runterspielen. Aber es nervt echt, dass immer ein zusammenhang zu Videospielen gelegt wird.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (24. Juli 2011)

devflash schrieb:


> Hab ich das irgendwo geschrieben?
> Aber zu sagen die Games haben mit Sicherheit keinen Einfluß auf den Täter gehabt ist einfach nicht richtig, wer von euch kannte den Täter den?
> Wer ist von euch im Bilde über seinen Psychischen Zustand?


 
Jo, finde auch, dass sich hier einige ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster lehnen; Äußerungen wie *geisteskrank*, *Volltrottel* etc. gehören hier ebenso nicht hin, da vermutlich niemand den Täter persönlich kennt. Beleidigungen sind indes nicht gestattet, egal gegen wen ausgesprochen / geschrieben.


----------



## z3ro22 (24. Juli 2011)

die medien drehen es so wie sie wollen es heisst ja auch es gab nur eine explosion frage mich nur warum die fassade vor dem andren gebäude schon im arsch ist...norway.

und das massaker und jetzt?## in afrika passiert sowas täglich hinnrichtungen  und wir liefern die waffen.


----------



## IJOJOI (24. Juli 2011)

Das beste ist, dass in den Medien alles was Attentäter spielen zu Killerspielen wird...

Nur zum Bsp.. Heute im TV sagte der Reporter.. Zitat:"Der Norweger, der Kontakt zur Rechtsextemen Szene hat, Spielte in seiner Freizeit oft das bekannte Killerspiel Word of Warcraft. Ach auf seiem Twitteraccount..."

Jaa genau WOW ist soo ein realistisches brutales Killerspiel ^^


----------



## IJOJOI (24. Juli 2011)

Maniac75 schrieb:


> Das was in Norwegen passiert ist ist echt krass und super schlimm. War jedoch klar, dass zuerst einmal geforscht wird ob der Täter Killerspiele zockt. Und die Schlagzeile auf Bild.de war sowas von Peinlich. Da stand ja auf der Titelseite dass der Idiot WoW gezockt hat. Also bitte, das ist ja mal das harmloseste Game überhaupt. Hat er die Ferieninsel in Wahn geraided oder wie soll man das verstehen?!?!? Ich finde es echt nervig, dass immer wenn ein armes Licht durchdreht, sofort geschaut wird "das war bestimmt ein Killerspiel zocker". Ich bin zwar kein Psychologe aber was haben Psychopaten mit Videospielen zu tun? Womöglich steht demnächst in der Bild "Killer hat PacMan gespielt und vor seinem Amoklauf die Kantine leergefuttert...."... Ich möchte diese schreckliche und unsinnige Tat mit sicherheit nicht in lächerliche ziehen oder runterspielen. Aber es nervt echt, dass immer ein zusammenhang zu Videospielen gelegt wird.


 
GENAU meine Meinung...
Aber dass er einen Waffenschein hatte und zwei registrierte Waffen, obwohl sein Twitter und FB account voll mit nationalistischen Bildern und soo voll war, darum hat sich niemand gekümmert.
Hauptsache er spielt WOW, das Killerspiel schlechhin... 
So ein hirnloser mist...


----------



## xotoxic242 (24. Juli 2011)

*gähn*..........


----------



## Egersdorfer (24. Juli 2011)

Siehe Bowling for Columbine..


Btw. nach der Argumentation (Täter hat xy gespielt) kann man auch sagen, dass Atmen einen zum Killer macht (100% aller Gewalttäter atmen zu Lebzeiten).


----------



## DeVan90 (24. Juli 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> naja jetzt mal nicht gleich beleidigend werden hier
> todesstrafe ist ne schwierige sache und ich bin da auch eher contra. aber in so extremen fällen wie diesem hier, muss ich gestehen das ich dem kerl nichts anderes wünsche, weil er nichts besseres verdient hat. meine meinung.


 
Gefühle und persönliches Emfpinden haben bei so einer Sache aber nichts verloren. Besonders als nicht Betroffener ... meine Meinung 

Ihr macht hier alle einen Aufstand, als wär euer eigenes Kind dabei draufgegangen, aber schon nächste woche interessiert es keinen mehr von euch, während die Betroffenen noch lange damit zu kämpfen haben.


----------



## bigwhitey (24. Juli 2011)

Diese Überschrift hätte man sich wirklich sparen können.


----------



## bigwhitey (24. Juli 2011)

IJOJOI schrieb:


> GENAU meine Meinung...
> Aber dass er einen Waffenschein hatte und zwei registrierte Waffen, obwohl sein Twitter und FB account voll mit nationalistischen Bildern und soo voll war, darum hat sich niemand gekümmert.
> Hauptsache er spielt WOW, das Killerspiel schlechhin...
> So ein hirnloser mist...


 
Da stimme ich euch 100%ig zu. Ich bin es langsam wirklich leid, so einen Schwachsinn zu lesen. Haben die keine anderen Sorgen, ausser sich offensichtlich erst einmal die Rechner anzusehen und Killerspiele zu suchen. Nur um dann damit wieder mal solche Hirnverbrannten, abgedroschenen Überschriften zu kloppen. Es ist schon schlimm genug das bei sowas Menschen sterben, dann so ein Vergleich. Das ist ja ein Tritt gegen die Opfer. Damit zieht man eine solch grausame Tat ins lächerliche.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Juli 2011)

DeVan90 schrieb:


> Gefühle und persönliches Emfpinden haben bei so einer Sache aber nichts verloren. Besonders als nicht Betroffener ... meine Meinung
> 
> Ihr macht hier alle einen Aufstand, als wär euer eigenes Kind dabei draufgegangen, aber schon nächste woche interessiert es keinen mehr von euch, während die Betroffenen noch lange damit zu kämpfen haben.


 
was du mir hier unterstellst  
ich werde mich nächste woche auch noch für das thema interessieren und außerdem gibt es einen unterschied zwichen "seine meinung äußern" und "einen aufstand machen". 

um gefühle und persönliches empfinden geht es mir hierbei auch weniger, ich seh das so wie Tut_Ench:
Jemand der fast 100 leute umbringt, die meisten davon brutal hinrichtet, hat meiner meinung nach seine Daseinsberechtigung verwirkt.
und mit dem slogan "gefühle und persönliches empfinden habe bei so einer sache nicht verloren" kannst du auch nur kommen *weil* du nicht betroffen bist. wenn du bei so einer tat irgendwie betroffen wärst, würde es dir schwer fallen, dieser noblen einstellung zu folgen.


----------



## combine (24. Juli 2011)

In der Schlagzeile fehlt außerdem das er einen Fernsehr besaß
*rolleyes* Das Spiele immernoch damit in Verbindung gebracht werden ist traurig!
Es wird Zeit die älteren Generationen auszumisten, für eine/n Kanzler/in der/die BF3 zockt


----------



## schattenlord98 (24. Juli 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> naja jetzt mal nicht gleich beleidigend werden hier
> todesstrafe ist ne schwierige sache und ich bin da auch eher contra. aber in so extremen fällen wie diesem hier, muss ich gestehen das ich dem kerl nichts anderes wünsche, weil er nichts besseres verdient hat. meine meinung.


 
Das sollte keine Beleidigung sein 
Aber dass der wohl nicht mehr aus dem Knast/Sicherungsverwahrung o.Ä. kommen wird, sollte wohl klar sein. Abgesehen davon weiß man doch garnicht, ob die "Todesstrafe" überhaupt eine Strafe ist, oder was kommt nach dem Tod? Dann doch lieber ein Leben lang im Knast, da kann man ihm wenigstens beim "Absitzen" seiner Strafe zuschauen...


----------



## The_Final (24. Juli 2011)

Sansana schrieb:


> Ja das sind nur sehr wenige aber trotzdem gab es in jeder Zeitepoche leute die austicken.


Deswegen ist es aber noch keine normale menschliche Eigenschaft, sondern eine "Fehlfunktion" einzelner Individuen.


> Auch die Höhlenmenschen die in sozialen Gruppen zusammen lebten haben sich schon totgeschlagen mit der Keule. Ok, das waren damals natürlich andere Gründe aber erzähl den toten warum er tot ist, glaube kaum das ihn das interessiert, fakt ist er ist tot.


Meines Wissens haben aber auch unsere direkten Vorfahren keine Jagd auf Artgenossen veranstaltet. Krieg bzw. Wettstreit um Ressourcen ist etwas ganz anderes als das, was hier vorgefallen ist.


> Und das wird sich auch nicht ändern solange es Menschen gibt. In jeden steckt ein Tier


 Wir sind Tiere. Allerdings fällt mir keine Spezies ein, für die derartiges Verhalten als "normal" gelten würde.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Juli 2011)

schattenlord98 schrieb:


> Das sollte keine Beleidigung sein
> Aber dass der wohl nicht mehr aus dem Knast/Sicherungsverwahrung o.Ä. kommen wird, sollte wohl klar sein. Abgesehen davon weiß man doch garnicht, ob die "Todesstrafe" überhaupt eine Strafe ist, oder was kommt nach dem Tod? Dann doch lieber ein Leben lang im Knast, da kann man ihm wenigstens beim "Absitzen" seiner Strafe zuschauen...


 
da ich nicht religiös bin, fällt es mir schwer ein leben nach dem tod als argument gegen die todesstrafe zu akzeptieren 
dann sag ich es mal so: wenn der kerl die todesstrafe bekommen würde, würde er nach seinem tod in der hölle schmoren und qualen erleiden die viel schlimmer sind als alles was er hier auf der erde im knast noch erlebt


----------



## The_Final (24. Juli 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> da ich nicht religiös bin, fällt es mir schwer ein leben nach dem tod als argument gegen die todesstrafe zu akzeptieren


Und nicht zu existieren soll eine Strafe sein?


> dann sag ich es mal so: wenn der kerl die todesstrafe bekommen würde, würde er nach seinem tod in der hölle schmoren und qualen erleiden die viel schlimmer sind als alles was er hier auf der erde im knast noch erlebt


 Nur dann, wenn die eine Gottheit existierte, die das Verhalten des Täters missbilligt. Selbst, wenn es einen Gott geben sollte, sehe ich das nicht unbedingt als gegeben an.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Juli 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> CDU/CSU rechtsradikal?
> Ja nee, is klar.
> Lass mich raten: Deiner Meinung nach müssten alle die halbwegs zur "Mitte" gehören wollen die Linke oder noch besser die MLPD wählen?!
> *grins*
> ...


Wenn man das berücksichtigt was man da gelegentlich von CSU Politikern aus Bayern hört dann kann man schon zu so einer Meinung kommen und den Sudetendeutschen Verein stehen die auch recht nahe. Die am liebsten Polen abschaffen würden.



demon-chan schrieb:


> "Amoklauf in Norwegen: Mutmaßlicher Täter spielte angeblich Modern Warfare 2 und World of Warcraft"
> 
> Populismus sollte PCGames nicht durch solche Meldungen fördern.
> 
> Wenn der festgenommene Typ der Täter ist, dann ist er laut Meldungen ein  rassistischer christlich fundamentaler rechteer Massenmörder. Seine  Hobbies oder Essgewohnheiten interessieren dabei nicht die  Bohne.


 Da hast du vollkommen Recht und besser kann man das nicht sagen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (24. Juli 2011)

The_Final schrieb:


> Und nicht zu existieren soll eine Strafe sein?
> 
> Nur dann, wenn die eine Gottheit existierte, die das Verhalten des Täters missbilligt. Selbst, wenn es einen Gott geben sollte, sehe ich das nicht unbedingt als gegeben an.


 
die strafe wäre in dem fall der tod an sich, nicht das was danach kommt/kommen könnte.
und das mit der hölle war absolut sarkastisch gemeint, daran glaube ich nicht wirklich


----------



## powermax90 (24. Juli 2011)

wenn jetzt wieder viele kommen mit Man sollte World of Warcraft verbieten, weil dieser Amokläufer dieses Spiel gespielt hat - hallo?
Man braucht schon mächtig viel Fantasie um überhaupt selbst dran glauben zu können das WoW angressionen auslöst oder zum Töten anstachele... das ist sogar noch weitaus absurder als die Behauptung Killerspiele macht aus normalen Jugendlichen Killer...

Killer kommen nicht aus Videospielen oder werden von diesen erschaffen, nein sie exestieren schon vorher und diese Jugendlichen nutzen diese Spiele (Shooter vw.) um sich abzureagieren.
Aber ein normales kind / jugendlicher / erwachsener zum amokläufer werden lassen weil er Call of Duty, Battlefield, Crysis oder sonst was spielt?


----------



## rowoss (24. Juli 2011)

Das Beste was man zu diesen Thema machen kann ist auf sein Kommentar zu verzichten. Das Wort "Killerspiel" wird leider alljährlich immer wieder zum traurigen RunningGag. (Nu habs ichs doch kommentiert!!)


----------



## Xell1987 (24. Juli 2011)

Die Tat hatte offensichtlich ein politisches Motiv (Anti-Islam, Anti-Liberalismus z.B.) aber das kann man diesen inkompetenten Speichelleckern und Vollidioten eine Millionen mal ins Gesicht schlagen und sie würden trozdem nur scheiße labern. Immer das Selbe mit denen...


----------



## NgAhulu (24. Juli 2011)

Der hat doch Call of Duty usw. gespielt, weil er Töten wollte und er hat nicht wie alle sagen getötet , weil er Call of Duty mochte.

Da sollten mal alle drüber nachdenken .


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (24. Juli 2011)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Wenn man das berücksichtigt was man da gelegentlich von CSU Politikern aus Bayern hört dann kann man schon zu so einer Meinung kommen und den Sudetendeutschen Verein stehen die auch recht nahe. Die am liebsten Polen abschaffen würden.


 
Naja, da muss man aber immer schauen von wem es kommt: 
Von einzelnen Personen oder von der Partei.

Abgeordnete der Grünen (von denen kann man ja auch halten was man will) haben auch schon gesagt "Kommunismus ist nicht so schlecht" - aber deswegen heisst das noch lange nicht die Partei wäre "Pro-Kommunismus". 
Die CSU ist oft brutal ehrlich in Ihren Aussagen... manchmal auch ZU ehrlich. 
Und vor allem wird da manchmal schneller gesprochen als nachgedacht. Aber gut, das ist ja bei allen Parteien so. 
Aber "rechtsradikal" und "offen kritisch"/"bewusst provozierend" sind zwei komplett verschiedene Paar Schuhe. 
Bin selbst kein CDU/CSU-Fan, aber ich bleibe immer möglichst neutral.

Zumal man ja heute schon als rechtsradikal eingestuft wird wenn man offen unangenehme Wahrheiten anspricht wie SPD-Mann Sarrazin.
Ist also alles eine Glaubensfrage bei politischen Meinungen und Standpunkten. 
Mir persönlich sind Politiker die sich nicht immer "politisch korrekt" ausdrücken sondern den Finger offen auf die Wunde legen lieber als die dauerlabernden Nichtssager und Arschkriecher, die man an jeder Ecke findet.


----------



## DeVan90 (24. Juli 2011)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> was du mir hier unterstellst
> ich werde mich nächste woche auch noch für das thema interessieren und außerdem gibt es einen unterschied zwichen "seine meinung äußern" und "einen aufstand machen".
> 
> um gefühle und persönliches empfinden geht es mir hierbei auch weniger, ich seh das so wie Tut_Ench:
> ...


 
Ok, dann interessiert es dich halt erst in 2 Wochen nicht mehr.

Ob er das Recht zu Leben verloren hat, kann kein Mensch dieser Welt entscheiden.

Und ich hoffe, dass ich selbst dann, wenn ich betroffen wäre, meine rationale Haltung behalten kann. Die Justiz muss aber allemal rational handeln. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn Richter ihre Urteile anhand ihrer Gefühlslage fällen.


----------



## Ace-Face (24. Juli 2011)

DeVan90 schrieb:


> Ok, dann interessiert es dich halt erst in 2 Wochen nicht mehr.
> 
> Ob er das Recht zu Leben verloren hat, kann kein Mensch dieser Welt entscheiden.
> 
> Und ich hoffe, dass ich selbst dann, wenn ich betroffen wäre, meine rationale Haltung behalten kann. Die Justiz muss aber allemal rational handeln. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn Richter ihre Urteile anhand ihrer Gefühlslage fällen.


 
Ich denke, dass ihr beide recht habt. Einerseits, sollte man den Amokläufer gerecht bestrafen, andererseits fällt dies einem wirklich schwer, vorrallem, wenn man persönlich betroffen ist.

MFG Ace-Face


----------



## xNomAnorx (25. Juli 2011)

DeVan90 schrieb:


> Ok, dann interessiert es dich halt erst in 2 Wochen nicht mehr.
> 
> Ob er das Recht zu Leben verloren hat, kann kein Mensch dieser Welt entscheiden.
> 
> Und ich hoffe, dass ich selbst dann, wenn ich betroffen wäre, meine rationale Haltung behalten kann. Die Justiz muss aber allemal rational handeln. Wäre ja noch schöner wenn Richter ihre Urteile anhand ihrer Gefühlslage fällen.


 

du denkst wohl wirklich du kennst mich besser als ich mich selbst oder? 

zugegeben, deine haltung ist wirklich sehr christlich und außerordentlich lobenswert. du würdest also, selbst wenn einer deiner angehörigen von diesem kerl hingerichtet worden wäre, deine rationale haltung durchziehen und ihm gegenüber völlig neutral eingestellt sein? beeindruckend, dann musst du ein sehr gefühlskalter mensch sein.

wie gesagt: ein derartiger mensch hat meiner meinung nach keinerlei daseinsberechtigung mehr.
ich hab jetzt aber auch keine lust mehr mit dir darüber zu diskutieren, werde aber über deine weisen worte nachdenken. und vllt, ganz vllt, kehre ich ja auch von meinem pfad des hasses und der rache ab und gehe in zukunft den weg der vergebung und der nächstenliebe, so wie du.


----------



## Morrandirr (25. Juli 2011)

Auch ich zweifle einen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Spielen von Ego-Shootern und dem Begehen von Terror-Akten sehr stark an. Beim aktuellen Fall gibt es im Manifest des Täters allerdings Kommentare mit direktem Bezug zu Shootern, im speziellen zu Modern Warfare 2:



> Simulation by playing Call of Duty, Modern Warfare is a good alternative as well but you should try to get some practise with a real assault rifle (with red point optic) if possible.
> (Seite 900)





> I see MW2 more as a part of my training-simulation than anything else.
> (Seite 1418 )


Es scheint also in der Tat so zu sein, dass er Shooter zum Training benutzt hat. Dass das Sinn macht, ist durchaus nach vollziehbar, immerhin macht das die U.S. Army auch so.

Natürlich sind auch diese Kommentare kein Indiz dafür, dass Ego-Shooter aus Computerpielern grausame Täter machen, jedoch haben wir hier (zum ersten mal?) einen direkten Zusammenhang zwischen Amoklauf und Ego-Shooter, der nicht von Boulevard-Journalisten oder populistischen Politikern, sondern vom Täter selbst, hergestellt wurde.


----------



## Stonemender (25. Juli 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Zumal man ja heute schon als rechtsradikal eingestuft wird wenn man offen unangenehme Wahrheiten anspricht wie SPD-Mann Sarrazin.
> Ist also alles eine Glaubensfrage bei politischen Meinungen und Standpunkten.
> Mir persönlich sind Politiker die sich nicht immer "politisch korrekt" ausdrücken sondern den Finger offen auf die Wunde legen lieber als die dauerlabernden Nichtssager und Arschkriecher, die man an jeder Ecke findet.


 
Sarrazin ist nicht als rechtsradikal eingestuft worden, weil er unangenehme Wahrheiten verkündete, sondern weil er populistisch die Wahrheit bewusst verzerrte und er darüber hinaus angefangen hat mit der Genetik zu argumentieren. Das ist schlichter Rassismus im wissenschaftlichen Gewand - was den meisten Leuten auch klar ist.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juli 2011)

Morrandirr schrieb:


> Auch ich zweifle einen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Spielen von Ego-Shootern und dem Begehen von Terror-Akten sehr stark an. Beim aktuellen Fall gibt es in seinem Manifest des Täters allerdings Kommentare mit direktem Bezug zu Shootern, im speziellen zu Modern Warfare 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wobei dir jeder Sportschütze, z.B. Spassbremse, bestätigen wird, dass man einen Umgang mit Waffen nicht mit einem Spiel lernen kann. 

Jeder, der schon mal eine Waffe abgefeuert hat, und sei es nur ein Luftdruckgewehr, wird dir erzählen können wir schwer das zielen, halten, Rückstoß ausgleichen etc. ist ... das ist paar Ecken schwerer als mit Maus "nen Heady zu verpassen!".

Die Frage, die ich mir stelle, wie kann man geistig so abstumpfen um in eine eine versammelte Gruppe zu schießen?!

Ich hab schon Probleme mir vorzustellen jemanden zu schlagen, geschweige mit einem Gegenstand ( Messer etc. ) zu verletzen, jetzt hat der Typ 8x+ Leute umgebracht. Ich bezweifel sehr stark das man hierfür MW2 oder andere Spiele für verantwortlich machen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2011)

Cryptic-Ravage schrieb:


> Zumal man ja heute schon als rechtsradikal eingestuft wird wenn man offen unangenehme Wahrheiten anspricht wie SPD-Mann Sarrazin.


 
dass sich der mythos vom aufrechten patrioten sarrazin, der ja nur ein paar unangenehme wahrheiten öffentlich ausgesprochen hat, bis heute gehalten hat, ist schon erstaunlich - und vor allem traurig. 



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> du würdest also, selbst wenn einer deiner angehörigen von diesem kerl  hingerichtet worden wäre, deine rationale haltung durchziehen und ihm  gegenüber völlig neutral eingestellt sein? beeindruckend, dann musst du  ein sehr gefühlskalter mensch sein.
> wie gesagt: ein derartiger mensch hat meiner meinung nach keinerlei daseinsberechtigung mehr.



genau aus diesen gründen hat der bürger in einem (nach unseren maßstäben) modernen staat das recht zu gewaltausübung abgegeben.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juli 2011)

Bevor man nicht selbst in Berlin & seinen Ämtern unterwegs ist, sollte man die Aussagen von Sarrazin nicht als kompletten Unsinn abtun. Er hat meiner Meinung nach viele Berlin 'spezifische' Probleme, du es hier zweifelsfrei gibt, auf komplett Deutschland bzw. alle Strukuren umgelegt und einige merkwürdige Schlussfolgerungen bzw. Thesen aufgestellt.

Allerdings werden dir lokale Politiker hier in Berlin, z.B. Buschkowski ( den ich nicht leiden kann! ), die angesprochenen Grundprobleme durchaus bestätigen ... das ganze Problem einzig und allein auf das Versagen der Politik zu schieben ist ziemlich gewagt, nicht wenige verweigern sich der Integration.


----------



## Morrandirr (25. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wobei dir jeder Sportschütze, z.B. Spassbremse, bestätigen wird, dass man einen Umgang mit Waffen nicht mit einem Spiel lernen kann.
> 
> Jeder, der schon mal eine Waffe abgefeuert hat, und sei es nur ein Luftdruckgewehr, wird dir erzählen können wir schwer das zielen, halten, Rückstoß ausgleichen etc. ist ... das ist paar Ecken schwerer als mit Maus "nen Heady zu verpassen!".


Jo, das will ich gar nicht abstreiten.
Es ging mir nur darum, klar zu stellen, dass in diesem Fall ein Zusammenhang nicht aus der Luft gegriffen ist.


----------



## Rabowke (25. Juli 2011)

... weil der Täter das halt ins Spiel gebracht hat. Nur muss man ja darüber nachdenken ob soetwas 'sinnvoll' ist.
Was wäre gewesen wenn der Täter geschrieben hätte, dass er seinen Verstand mit Schach geschärft hätte?

Übrigens, war der Typ bei der Armee oder wieso hatte er legal eine Glock und ein Schnellfeuergewehr?


----------



## Steelwing (25. Juli 2011)

Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt übehaupt nicht, dass der Games auf der Festplatte hatte. Wer hat das heutzutage denn nicht?


----------



## Veez (25. Juli 2011)

Morrandirr schrieb:


> Auch ich zweifle einen kausalen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Spielen von Ego-Shootern und dem Begehen von Terror-Akten sehr stark an. Beim aktuellen Fall gibt es im Manifest des Täters allerdings Kommentare mit direktem Bezug zu Shootern, im speziellen zu Modern Warfare 2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Diese Aussagen von dem kann man ruhig ignorieren denn das is völliger Blödsinn was der Typ von sich gegeben.
1. MW2 is alles andere als eine "Simulation",  oder kann ein soldat der jetzt 5 Feinde umlegt n laptop rausziehen und dann einfach mal nen Raketenschlag machen? das bezweifle ich stark, zudem verhalten sich die Waffen nicht wirklich real
und wie schon geschrieben, verhalten sich waffen in der realität ganz anders (hatte selbst schon welche in der hand), unmöglich das mit einem Spiel zu trainieren

Das Militär benutzt schon Simulationen, aber ganz sicher nicht MW2, die benutzen wenn AA oder ArmA




> Zumal man ja heute schon als rechtsradikal eingestuft wird wenn man  offen unangenehme Wahrheiten anspricht wie SPD-Mann Sarrazin.


Seh ich genauso, ich weiß nicht wie oft ich im Internet schon als Rechter beleidigt wurde weil ich solche Themen angesprochen habe, das ist ein Problem der Politik und der Gesellschaft, für mich is Sarrazin aber ein mutiger Mann, denn er spricht eben solche Probleme offen an und schweigt eben nicht drüber


Auf jeden Fall ist das ganze hier ein kompliziertes Thema und da man auch dafür einen Sündenbock braucht und sich die "Killerspiele" grade schön platzieren is das mal wieder ein gefundenes Fressen für unsere hirnlosen Politiker >.>


----------



## Mothman (25. Juli 2011)

> Das Militär benutzt schon Simulationen, aber ganz sicher nicht MW2, die benutzen wenn AA oder ArmA


Woher das nur immer wieder herkommt. 
AA ist nen Propaganda-Spiel der Army, sicher kein Trainings-Simulator. 
Ich war selbst beim "Militär" und da gab es nicht im Entferntesten sowas wie "Trainings-Spiel".

Ja, es gibt Schieß-Simulatoren ... die haben aber - meines Wissens - nichts mir AA oder ArmA zu tun und sind auch nicht wie ein eigentliches "Game".
Ich glaube manche haben da echt ne falsche Vorstellung.


----------



## Vordack (25. Juli 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Woher das nur immer wieder herkommt.
> AA ist nen Propaganda-Spiel der Army, sicher kein Trainings-Simulator.
> Ich war selbst beim "Militär" und da gab es nicht im Entferntesten sowas wie "Trainings-Spiel".
> 
> ...


 
Du hast sicherlich Recht und ich will auch gar nichts anderes behaupten 

Ich finde man sollte nur bedenken dass, desto weiter die Zeit voranschreitet, es immer bessere "realistischere" "Spiele" gibt. Deswegen würde ich es nicht ausschliessen daß irgendwann einmal solche "Spiele" benutzt werden um Teile der Armee zu trainieren. Sicherlich nicht um zu lernen wie man schiesst oder mit dem Messer kämpft, aber vielleicht um Taktiken zu studieren oder so.

Achso, bevor man mich falsch vesteht. Die Armee würde dann natürlich nicht COD 12 benutzen sondern sich eine eigne Software entwickeln.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Woher das nur immer wieder herkommt.
> AA ist nen Propaganda-Spiel der Army, sicher kein Trainings-Simulator.
> Ich war selbst beim "Militär" und da gab es nicht im Entferntesten sowas wie "Trainings-Spiel".
> 
> ...


 

mitte der 1990er gab es tatsächlich mal eine speziell angepasste version von doom für die us-marines.


----------



## Mothman (25. Juli 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> mitte der 1990er gab es tatsächlich mal eine speziell angepasste version von doom für die us-marines.


 Du meinst sicher Marine Doom Marine Doom - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia .

Kann ja sein, dass es solche Entiwcklungen gibt und/oder gab .. aber Teil der normalen Einsatz-Ausbildung ist sowas sicher nicht. 
Das ist ein modernes Märchen.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2011)

absolut hervorragender beitrag aus einem forum:
_*
"In the safest, most boring country, the worst lone gunman shooting  happens. The worst in the world, in history. But it will not make our  country worse. The safe, boring democracy will supply him with a defense  lawyer as is his right. He will not get more than 21 years in prison as  is the maximum extent of the law. Our democracy does not allow for  enough punishment to satisfy my need for revenge, as is its intention.  We will not become worse, we will be better. We lived in a land where  this is possible, even easy. And we will keep living in a land where  this is possible, even easy. We are open, we are free and we are  together. We are vulnerable by choice. And we will keep on like that,  that's how we want to live. We will not be worse because of the worst.  We must be good because of the best. 		"*_


----------



## cryer (25. Juli 2011)

Der Beitrag hat was, aber er reduziert die Tat auf ein: kann man nicht verhindern, wird immer wieder vorkommen.
Das ist sogar mir, der ich ebenfalls der Meinung bin, dass man solche Taten niemals 100% wird ausschließen können, zu wenig. Denn es suggeriert, dass Demokratie und eine freie Gesellschaft gefährlich ist. Und eben dieser Gedankengang führt dann dazu, dass man die Demokratie ablehnen kann. Was daraus für Folgen entstehen KÖNNEN (ich betone das, weil sie nicht müssen) kann man sich an den fünf Fingern einer Hand abzählen. Denn unterstellt man, dass Terroristen ein Gesellschaftssystem durch ihr Tun in Frage stellen, um dann die Ordnung umzukrempeln, ist eben auch ein solcher Text sehr gefährlich.
Demokratie mag nicht das beste System sein, aber es ist das beste System, das wir haben...
Und ja, wir werden wirre Geister niemals von solchen Taten abhalten können, aber wir sollten es versuchen!


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2011)

Bonkic schrieb:


> dass sich der mythos vom aufrechten patrioten sarrazin, der ja nur ein paar unangenehme wahrheiten öffentlich ausgesprochen hat, bis heute gehalten hat, ist schon erstaunlich - und vor allem traurig.
> 
> 
> 
> genau aus diesen gründen hat der bürger in einem (nach unseren maßstäben) modernen staat das recht zu gewaltausübung abgegeben.


 
Diese ganze Multi-Kulti-Sache war halt immer ein Traum diverser Politiker, die das quasi eingeführt haben, ohne sich über die ganzen Nebenwirkungen Gedanken zu machen. Natürlich wäre es traumhaft schön, wenn egal wo jemand herkommt, egal welche Religion und Aussehen er hat, zusammen leben könnten. Die Realität sieht aber meist ganz anders aus.
Warum? Weil so viele unterschiedliche Mentalitäten, Religionen und Lebensansichten aufeinander treffen, was auf die Dauer zu großen Konflikten führen _kann._ Das ist auch die große Befürchtung, die ich für Deutschland hab. Wenn man da das mit der Integration und dem Miteinander nicht besser in Zukunft hinbekommt, dann könnte es auch hier irgendwann zum großen Knall kommen.
Und das man sowas anspricht ist schon wichtig, damit man diverse Dinge verbessern kann, BEVOR sich die Leute gegenseitig an die Gurgel springen, denn das will ja niemand.


----------



## Kerusame (25. Juli 2011)

ich versteh nicht recht warum bei solchen taten immer videospiele mit in die nachrichten kommen. klar dass der otto-normalidiot der keinen plan hat von games dann sofort einen zusammenhang zwischen psychopathen und shootern sieht.

kommt mal ehrlich, bei 20 millionen MW2 spielern tickt einer aus, und die restlichen 20 millionen haben plötzlich auch das potenzial dazu?

wenn ein amokschütze bei sich zuhause bild-zeitungen stapelt, wird man dann durchs lesen der bild zum amokläufer? ich mein gut bei der bild könnte das sogar sein aber... ich denke/hoffe ihr versteht worauf ich raus will?!


meiner meinung nach haben computerspiele in solchen nachrichten nichts verloren, und jede nachrichtenargentur die eine verbindung zwischen spielen und solchen taten zieht ist eine schlechte nachrichtenargentur.



-btw, ab mit dem a-loch in ne dunkle zelle ohne licht, frischluft oder toilette und da soll er mal 10 jahre sitzen, danach fürs restliche leben in ein gefängnis in dem der migrantenanteil über 70% liegt.

und nein, man wird solche taten nie völlig verhindern können solange man seinen bürgern auch freiheiten gewähren will, und preventionen bedeutet im normalfall dass millionen eingeschränkt werden ohne dass diejenige die chaos stiften wollen daran gehindert werden.

anders gesagt, wenn ich weiß dass da ein metalldetektor steht, nehm ich ne waffe aus kohlefaser mit...

multikulti hin oder her, es ist nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend wo jemand her kommt oder welcher religion er angehört.
was den unterschied macht ist die anpassungsfähigkeit.
für jeden von uns ist klar dass er chinesisch lernen muss wenn er nach china zieht, oder dass er kein bier auf offener straße trinken darf im amiland.
und wenn für immigranten hierzulande nicht klar ist dass sie deutsch lernen müssen, oder sich entsprechend der gesetzt zu verhalten haben, dann sind herkunft und religion nur vorwände um vom eigenen unwillen abzulenken.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Juli 2011)

Kerusame schrieb:


> multikulti hin oder her, es ist nicht wirklich ausschlaggebend wo jemand her kommt oder welcher religion er angehört.
> was den unterschied macht ist die anpassungsfähigkeit.
> für jeden von uns ist klar dass er chinesisch lernen muss wenn er nach china zieht, oder dass er kein bier auf offener straße trinken darf im amiland.
> und wenn für immigranten hierzulande nicht klar ist dass sie deutsch lernen müssen, oder sich entsprechend der gesetzt zu verhalten haben, dann sind herkunft und religion nur vorwände um vom eigenen unwillen abzulenken.


 
Genau, so ist es.


----------



## Mothman (25. Juli 2011)

In der Regel sind nur diejenigen Rassisten, die kaum oder gar kein Umgang mit Ausländern (oder Menschen ausländischer Herkunft) haben. 
Wer MIT Ausländern aufwächst, hat gar kein Problem mit denen. Ich spreche aus Erfahrung. 

Das ist eine mangelhafte Aufklärung/Lebenserfahrung. 

Sowas sollte die Reaktion "jetzt erst recht multikulti" hervorrufen.


----------



## Veez (25. Juli 2011)

Mothman schrieb:


> Woher das nur immer wieder herkommt.
> AA ist nen Propaganda-Spiel der Army, sicher kein Trainings-Simulator.
> Ich war selbst beim "Militär" und da gab es nicht im Entferntesten sowas wie "Trainings-Spiel".
> 
> ...


 
ließ nochmal genau: die benutzen "WENN" AA oder ArmA
ich weiß auch das das US Militär spezielle Software hat um ihre Soldaten zu trainieren, ich bin nicht unwissend

edit: Zudem werden durch solche Simulationen nicht die Handhabung mit Waffen trainiert sondern eher die Strategie und Taktik


----------



## mladjo (25. Juli 2011)

MW2 gibt es seit 2 oder 3 Jahren er plant diese Tat laut Medienberichten seit 9 Jahren. Wo bitte ist da der Zusammenhang.
Ich finds ja immer wieder lustig wenn Journalisten sich in Themen vorwagen von denen sie keine Ahnung haben, Games sind ein tolles Beispiel dafür aber auch viele andere Bereiche des täglichen lebens.

Natürlich wird jetzt wieder die ganze Gewaltspieldebatte losgetreten werden in Deutschland diskutiert man ja schon wieder über die Vorratsdatenspeicherung , warum überhaupt? Was hat der Fall eines einzelnen in Norwegen mit Deutschland oder irgendeinem anderen Land zu tun? 
So etwas kann leider immer wieder passieren KEIN Land der Welt ist von dem Wahnsinn einzelner sicher und wird sich dagegen auch nie wehren können.
Diese Tatsache muss sich jeder ach so tolle Politiker und verherrlicher des Überwachungsstaates vor Augen führen.


----------



## Febrezi (25. Juli 2011)

Ich habe selber alle Call of Duty-Teile für PC mehrfach durchgespielt. Schlummert in mir etwa auch ein potenzieller Amokläufer?
Der Mann ist einfach geistig krank. Der gehört weggesperrt für immer oder öffentlich an den Pranger gestellt und dann dürfen die Eltern der erschossenen Kinder und Jugendlichen mal ran.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juli 2011)

cryer schrieb:


> Denn es suggeriert, dass Demokratie und eine freie Gesellschaft gefährlich ist. Und eben dieser Gedankengang führt dann dazu, dass man die Demokratie ablehnen kann.



eigentlich nicht.
das bedeutet, dass sich eine liberale gesellschaft -bewusst (!)- gewissen gefährdungen aussetzt.
dass dennoch so mancher eine art polizeistaat befürwortet, ist wohl zweifelsohne richtig, aber die mehrheit ist das zumindest hierzulande immer noch nicht.
und damit das so bleibt, ist es nötig sich mit hardlinern aus gewissen parteien und diversen medien auseinanderzusetzen.

edit:
das sind aber zugegebenermaßen alles ziemliche binsenweisheiten, die ich hier von mir gebe.

edit2:
nur so am rande und weils ja zum eigentlichen topic passt: bei thema 'privater waffenbesitz' bin ich übrigens absolut illiberal.


----------



## Svatlas (25. Juli 2011)

Das Games zum Aggressionsabbau führen für einige spricht wohl keiner von. Die Presse mal weider keine Ahnung von nix aber Auflage steigern wollen. Games hin oder her der Typ war von vorne rein schon krank. Und wenn es diese Games nicht schon gegeben hätte wär er evtl schon früher ausgerastet.... Verantwortlich ist er ganz alleine dafür!

Mein Beileid an die Angehörigen und die ganze Pressegeilheit macht es noch viel schlimmer!


----------



## TomyTom (26. Juli 2011)

Sorry, aber durch den Titel dieses Thread werden wieder Fehlinformationen gestreut und Informationen wieder einfach so von anderen Medien kopiert.

Um hier von einem Amoklauf zu reden sprechen hier zu viele Widersprüche dagegen !
Der norwegischen Täter hatte die Taten präzise geplant und mit eiskaltem Kalkül durchgeführt, sowie sich sofort freiwillig ergeben als die Polizei Ihn gestellt hatte.

Ein Amokläuft plant seine taten nicht Monate voraus, noch ergibt er sich der Polizei freiwillig.
Man kann hier entweder von einem terroristisch geplanten Akt oder von einem Rachefeldzug reden bei welchen die Taten zwar genauso grausam, aber das Ziel vollkommen anders ist.

Welche Spiele der Täter nun gespielt haben soll oder nicht, ist hier nebensächlich.
Allerdings werden die Medien (allen voran die öffentlich Rechtlichen) diese Tat wieder irgendwie wieder einmal mit Computerspielen in Verbindung bringen um weiterhin auf die "doch so sehr beeinflussenden Gewaltmedien" hin zu weisen.

Was mich traurig stimmt ist die Tatsache das hier auf die gleiche Schiene aufspringt und den Medien und Berichten die Wörter einfach kopiert und eins zu eins weiter gibt. 

Von einem Spielemagazin wie die PC Games welche sich für die Computerspiele und gegen weitere Zensuren einsetzt hätte ich hier mehr Feingefühl und etwas mehr Recherche erwartet !


----------



## TomyTom (26. Juli 2011)

Wie schon im Forum gepostet finde ich es schade das man hier Fehlinformationen streut !

Fakt ist das es sich nicht um einen Amoklauf handelt, sondern eher um einen geplanten terroristisch Akt bzw. einen Rachefeldzug

Es stimmt mich traurig das hier auf die gleiche Art und Weise wie in vielen anderen Medien auch einfach die Berichte und Wörter ohne weitere Recherche und Gedanken "kopiert".

Gerade von euch hätte ich, im Hinblick auf eure Bemühungen für die Computerspiele und gegen weitere Zensuren, hier mehr Feingefühl und Recherche erwartet !


----------



## PsyMagician (26. Juli 2011)

Das Problem ist diesmal, daß der Täter selber ausgesagt haben soll, daß er MW2 gezockt hat um sich auf die Tat vor zu bereiten. er solle gesagt haben, das das Spiel perfekt für sowas sei. So wird es zumindest auf den privaten Sendern (n-tv/n24) berichtet. Man kann auch schon fast froh sein, das die Sender heute selten selber recherchieren und alle nur von einander abschreiben. 

Ich kann mir schon vorstellen wie sehr lauter der mediale Aufschrei sein wird, wenn die sich das Spiel mal genauer angucken und dann auch noch auf die Mission "Kein Russisch" stossen. Das wäre ja quasi eine perfekte Vorlage zum Verbot von solchen Spielen. Man bedenke das es Norwegen sicher keine zensierte/entschärfte Fassung von dem Spiel gibt.


----------



## PsyMagician (26. Juli 2011)

TomyTom schrieb:


> Allerdings werden die Medien (allen voran die öffentlich Rechtlichen) diese Tat wieder irgendwie wieder einmal mit Computerspielen in Verbindung bringen um weiterhin auf die "doch so sehr beeinflussenden Gewaltmedien" hin zu weisen.



Ich erlebe das eher umgekehrt. Also bei den Öffis habe ich nich nichts von "Killerspielen" gehört. Bei den privaten jedoch hört man das Wort alle paar min. n-tv fragt sogar, ob so ein Spiel im Handel sein darf.


----------



## Corvus1991 (26. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube der Täter hat auch Wurst, Bier und Luft genossen, darüber berichtet ja wieder immer leider niemand. 
Psymagician, dass solche spiele optimal auf eine solche Tat vorbereiten, ist doch schon klar, seid die US Army eine art von eigenem Egoshooter benutzt um ihre Soldaten auszubilden. 

Dennoch mal wieder kein Grund um jetzt über ein Verbot solcher Spiele zu reden, vor allem da sie dann halt online in den Niederlanden oder Österreich gekauft werden, wie es jetzt schon bei spielen die in deutschland verboten sind, ist. Aber so ist ja leider Deutschland. In Europa geschieht ein grausamer Akt des Terrors und in Deutschland beginnen die Politiker von CDU und CSU erstmal die Gunst der Stunde zu nutzen und wieder Werbung für ein Killerspielverbot oder die Vorratsdatenspeicherung zu machen, um mal in den Medien besser da zu stehen als sie es sonst tun.


----------



## Bonkic (26. Juli 2011)

Corvus1991 schrieb:


> Aber so ist ja leider Deutschland.


 
das sind keineswegs deutschland-exklusive themen. 
diskutiert wird darüber momentan wieder in aller welt. 

und dieses mal ist der fall ja in der tat ein wenig anders gelagert (was das thema 'killerspiele' angeht): breivig scheint ja tatsächlich einiges über computerspiele in seinem pamphlet geschrieben zu haben. 
dass zumindest die medien das thema aufgreifen, finde ich verständlich und grundsätzlich auch in ordnung.
die frage ist eben nur -wie so oft- das 'wie'.


----------



## PsyMagician (26. Juli 2011)

*Norwegen: Der Attentäter aus Oslo und Videospiele wie World of Warcraft oder Modern Warfare 2 - Fakten und Hintergründe *


Wenn der Rest der Medien mal genau so gründlich recherchieren würden, wäre das Geschrei gar nicht so gross.


----------



## RoteGarde (26. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte die Medienleute sind alles studierte Menschen die selber ihren Grips gebrauchen können.

Warum wird nicht nach schärferen Waffengesetzen verlangt ?

Wieso durfte so ein labiler Mensch in ein Schützenverein ?

Wie kommt man auf die Idee in einer "Simulation" mit Maus und Tastatur, das Morden besser zu "trainieren" als mit "legal" erworbenen Waffen dank Waffenschein...


----------



## Senf77 (26. Juli 2011)

Neuste Erkenntnisse:

Der Amoktäter aus Norwegen Anders Behring Breivik hatte einen Führerschein. Nach Medienberichten verlangt das norwegische Storting (Palament) in einem Eilverfahren alle Inhaber einer Fahrerlaubnis in eine Terrordatei aufzunehmen. Bereits jetzt bestehen parallelen zu anderen Amok-/Terrortaten in den USA, Spanien, England und Deutschland. Das häufige Nutzen von Kraftfahrzeugen sollen Aggressionen und unkontrollierte Wut hervorrufen.

Eigentlich ist das, was ich hier schreibe pietätlos gegenüber allen Verstorbenen von Terror- und Amokanschlägen. Dennoch ist die Kausalität von einem Führerschein zur begangenen Straftat möglich. Auch wenn für uns dieser Zusammenhang suspekte vorkommt.
Ganze Generationen unter generalverdacht zustelle, weil sie PC-Spiele konsumieren ist genauso suspekt. Betrachtet man die Generationen, die solche Thesen aufstellen, erkennt jeder sofort, dass diese Generation mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht mit einem 486er groß geworden ist, geschweige weiß, wie ein Spiel installiert wird.
Ich persönlich finde es gut, dass allen möglichen Thesen nachgegangen werden, um zukünftig solche widerwertigen Taten zu verhindern. Doch sollten diese Diskutieren / Analysen ohne Vorurteile und nicht von Laien geführt werden, deren einzige Absicht ist, das Profitieren in der Öffentlichkeit, mit der Folge der Diskriminierung und Kriminalisierung eines jeden PC / Konsole Egoshooterspielers.


----------



## TomyTom (28. Juli 2011)

PsyMagician schrieb:


> Ich erlebe das eher umgekehrt. Also bei den Öffis habe ich nich nichts von "Killerspielen" gehört.


Noch nicht aber das wird früher oder später kommen, denn so etwas wird immer wieder gerne "ausgeschlachtet".

Trotzdem wird nicht nur von den Medien sondern auch von vielen Usern hier de Fehler begangen den Täter als "Amokläufer" zu bezeichnen bzw. mit diesen in Verbindung zu bringen.
Es ist schon verwunderlich das viele User aufschreien wenn es um Verbote entsprechender Spiele geht, aber es einfach hinnehmen das man weiterhin von einem Amoklauf spricht.

Die Argumente das es sich nicht um einen Amoklauf handelte sind klar und eindeutig und genau hier sollten gerade wir als Gamer darauf achten das die Opfer nicht in die falsche Schublade gesteckt werden.


----------



## KILLSOMA (28. Juli 2011)

Hallo Herr Moers,

ich hatte Ihren Artikel kommentiert, in dem sie über "Killergames" im  Zusammenhang mit dem norwegischen Amoklauf zur Teilnahme aufriefen. Da  Sie sicherlich nicht provozieren wollten und hoffentlich alle Beiträge  dazu gelesen haben, würde ich gerne wissen, wie Ihr Recherche  hinsichtlich der Auswirkungen von Spieleabhängigkeit und Sozialverhalten  verlaufen ist, falls Sie diese ernsthaft  begonnen haben. ansonsten  hier noch kurz zusammengefasst meine wesentlichste Frage: Gibt es einen  messbaren Zusammenhang zwischen "Bildbetrachtung" auf "flickernden  Monitoren" und der ständigen Unterforderung unserer Hirne bei  gleichzeitigem abhängigem Verhalten des Dauerkonsums und der damit  verbundenen und realistisch einsetzenden Frustration, die sich unter  Umständen wiederum in Kurzschlussreaktionen bei ganz sensiblen und  wahrscheinlich dafür anfälligen Gemütern niederschlägt? Um ernsthafte  Bearbeitung oder entsprechende Links wäre ich sehr dankbar, ferner  empfinde ich es als Pflicht eines für "Shooter" werbenden Magazins dafür  Sorge zu tragen, daß es hier keine weiteren "Mißverständnisse" dazu  mehr gibt. Ich arbeite mit Bewegtbild seit 1993 professionell und  befinde mich derzeit in einer Aufarbeitungsphase dieses Themas. Die  Drogenbeauftragte der Bunderegierung in Berlin hat nämlich dazu eine  ganz klare Ansicht: Neben Heroin und anderen schnell abhängig machenden  Mitteln, wie auch Zigaretten und Alkohol, gehört bei Ihr das Bewegtbild  auf flickernden Monitoren zur Droge Nr. 1 und wird ständig verharmlost ,  weil   so sehr kommerzialisiert, daß durch den Massengebrauch seit  Jahrzehnten (ja, auch Fernsehen, aber das wissen wir ja alle!) der  Eindruck entstanden ist, alles wäre völlig "normal". Kommt nun noch eine  so starke, vermeintlich "spielerische" Komponente dazu, ist die  Dauer-Abhängigkeit nahtlos gegeben. Aus neuesten Erfahrungen wissen wir,  daß "Branding" im immersiven Raum "tiefer" ins Bewußtsein geht, als die  "normale" Abbildung in 2D bisher. Haben Sie zu alledem eine  "effiziente" Analyse für mich? Ich bin gespannt?


----------

